# Osprey Migrations



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone else interested in the migration / re-introduction of Ospreys to Britain ? (Scotland, England, Wales ??) Natural spread and assisted by re-location both play a part.

I found this link:
http://wildlifevillage.org.uk/countdowndt.htm

which gives the arrivals for 2014 (historical info and links to webcams etc can also be found in the depths of the website)


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2014)

Any chance of a quick explanation? I know nothing about Ospreys but I love birds of prey.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2014)

Also known as a fish hawk, according to wiki.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2014)

The Osprey Project in Rutland are getting their birds back !
Also the pair at Glaslyn (North Wales) are already mating - they've only been back together a few hours.

 I'm not taking bets on whether they or the Rutland B nest gets the first eggs laid this year.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've seen the Ospreys in Rutland - wonderful birds - well worth a visit


----------



## Sirena (Mar 25, 2014)

There's a live feed from Wales from a nest that has produced young at least for the two years I have been watching.  There's nothing much going on at the moment

http://dyfiospreyproject.com/stream

If you just want the edited highlights and you have Facebook, try this page

https://www.facebook.com/dyfiospreyproject?fref=ts

They have just added this update

"Monty usually arrives back from migration during the first week in April - so that's next week. So where would he be now... northern Morocco maybe?

We assume Monty, like the majority of British ospreys, overwinter in western Africa. But what if he doesn't? What if he only goes as far south as Spain? Plenty of ospreys do spend the winter months there - you never know, Monty might never have set talon outside Europe...."


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2014)

I've seen the two main Welsh pairs, the Lakeland and some Scottish birds, but the only "English" ones have been the Kielder pairs. (I saw one fishing nearby a few years before they were officially announced as breeding there). 
Visiting the Rutland project is on my "to do list"........


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2014)

The birds are starting to arrive now; the Glaslyn, Aberfoyle and one of the Rutland pairs are all getting up to what comes naturally. Looking forward to more birds coming to their summer homes -----  and one or two slightly more special pairs ..........


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2014)

8115 said:


> Any chance of a quick explanation? I know nothing about Ospreys but I love birds of prey.


 Im not sure it it was ospreys but I think i watched countryfile or maybe springwatch/autumn where they followed some ospreys on their migration this way or that. I think they bugger off far away to spain or something.

Lots of birds migrate when the seasons change. You get lots of ospreys in scotland and some near lakey bits in the UK, there have been projects to reintroduce them as numbers fell due to hunting.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 28, 2014)

I should know this but, when Ospreys go south for the Winter, do they breed again in Africa or do they just loaf in the sun?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I should know this but, when Ospreys go south for the Winter, do they breed again in Africa or do they just loaf in the sun?



The youngsters spend their next summer at the wintering grounds but a lot do not make it back when they are of breeding age (usually three or four years old). They feed up before their trip back .......
Mature birds come back home to the UK from West Africa (mainly Gambia, Senegal) and an established pair will return each spring to the same nest. Satellite tracking is still teaching us new facts ..........


----------



## Sirena (Mar 28, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> The youngsters spend their next summer at the wintering grounds but a lot do not make it back when they are of breeding age (usually three or four years old). They feed up before their trip back .......
> Mature birds come back home to the UK from West Africa (mainly Gambia, Senegal) and an established pair will return each spring to the same nest. Satellite tracking is still teaching us new facts ..........


Did you answer my question?   The breeding adults, when they've had their young in Britain and gone South, do they also lay a clutch in Africa?  Or do they just hang out in the sun like it's a holiday?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry, Sirena - I meant to say that they don't breed in Africa, or wherever they end up at the end of their migration.

Having said that, one Osprey that breeds in Corsica, only migrates as far as Southern Spain ........ That's about the shortest trip I know about.

Apologies for not getting back quicker - my internet connection has crashed (several times tonight lasting more than a couple of hours) and has only just agreed to work again


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been most pleasantly surprised to see that the breeding female "Lady" is back for a record 24th year at Loch of the Lowes. 

That makes her about three times the average age for a wild osprey and given that they breed at about three or four then she'll be at least a great great grannie assuming some of her first chicks survived to breed (her record is 50 fledged from 68 eggs so far). I must see is I can find her family tree...............


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2014)

Bit of an update ...............

Most birds are back - although the situation at the Dyfi is worthy of a re-write of war & peace - and the arrivals of interest are now the eggs. "Lady" has one and the  Glaslyn & Manton Bay nest both have three egg clutches .........

http://wildlifevillage.org.uk/arrivals.htm for all the latest data, see the cam links page for facebooks/blogs


----------



## Sirena (Apr 15, 2014)

I get facebook updates from the Dyfi nest.  It's all very exciting, isn't it?


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I get facebook updates from the Dyfi nest.  It's all very exciting, isn't it?



Hopefully Glesni and Monty will sort things out. 
But, I hope Blue 24 and Daidot/twofish find themselves a nest nearby (and soon !)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2014)

Monty and Glesni are about to get their eggs ........ so life has settled down, but there has been a lot of drama at Manton Bay (Rutland) instead ! Hopefully Maya could react as EJ did previously and be stimulated into laying more eggs with her newer mate 33 rather than  wait a full year.
I saw Blue24 not far from the Glaslyn, but sadly on her own.
Most of the other pairs seem to be in the egg-laying phase and heading into incubation.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2014)

And the first "bobblehead" of 2014 was hatched today at Glaslyn (first seen at c 0500) - it has been a good day to arrive in the world.

(If all three hatch at Glaslyn, the first one at Loch Garten should be appearing at about the same as the third welsh one)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 14, 2014)

two more "bobbleheads" today (14th may)
 one each for Glaslyn and Rutland (I expect this is Nest B, which is on private land and doesn't have a nestcam)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 16, 2014)

The third Glaslyn chick started to hatch this afternoon (16 May 2014)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2014)

and now this
"Dyfi ospreys' £1.4m observatory opens to the public"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-27407522


----------



## dylanredefined (May 17, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I should know this but, when Ospreys go south for the Winter, do they breed again in Africa or do they just loaf in the sun?









  here is one stoping off on its flight south.  sorry


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2014)

And yesterday (17th) the first Loch Garten chick hatched out.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2014)

Loch Garten - the second chick arrived early evening of 19th May 2014


----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2014)

No osprey's but some other good news on the bird re-introduction front

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/may/20/crane-chicks-born-in-gloucestershire


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2014)

Third Chick now hatched at Loch Garten (overnight 21-22 May 2014)

Interesting post on Dyfi's facebook about Glesni's eyes and a flash of lightning.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> Third Chick now hatched at Loch Garten (overnight 21-22 May 2014)
> 
> Interesting post on Dyfi's facebook about Glesni's eyes and a flash of lightning.


First chick hatched at Dyfi half an hour ago...


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 8, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> No osprey's but some other good news on the bird re-introduction front
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/may/20/crane-chicks-born-in-gloucestershire



I saw a Crane in Norfolk a couple of years ago. Hugemungous thing. About the size of a light aircraft. Horsey Mere, a great place to visit (visit now before it becomes part of the North Sea), was the location.

Was some interesting stuff on the Rutland Water Osprey site about how they lost one of theirs. It's tag was located in hills bordering the Sahara in North Africa and they think it was predated by an Owl. 

Rutland Water is a good visit too and not particularly far from anywhere except Cornwall and the Highlands. Visit before etc etc..


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2014)

Finally, I've seen "Lady" in real time - I've been (again) to the Loch of the Lowes ................

Mixed News with other nests, the Tweed appears to have failed this year, loss of the female and all three chicks ......
But, as Sirena says, the first chick is hatched at Dyfi, and both of the Keilder nests are all hatched.


----------



## Dr Jon (Jun 10, 2014)

Heh heh.

The grillf dragged me out to the Dyfi sanctuary to see the Ospreys: out in a wooden hut, squinting thro binoculars, ffs!

At least the Welsh Mountain Zoo has animals you can see, ffs.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like they may have spotted a crack in the other egg at Dyfi ......

(searching for the caarrrr keys !)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2014)

Say hello !
Monty's 10th Chick has just hatched (1925ish  on 11 June 2014)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2014)

Sirena I've just caught up with various osprey news items - something of a mixed bunch.

However, the Kielder nest official count is now three, and there are 10 chicks in four nests in Wales. Which rather makes up for the various failures in other places this year.

Ringing has begun - Glaslyn and Rutland B have already done their chicks!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2014)

Sirena - the first Glaslyn chick (Blue 9C) fledged today @ 1826 ........


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2014)

..... Monty and Glesni have produced a boy and a girl this year. They were ringed this morning.
details here (welsh first) ..........


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 15, 2014)

I love that Dyfi live nest camera and have been following it for a couple of months, saw a chick hatching and everything!http://dyfiospreyproject.com/stream


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2014)

Much interest in ringing / fledging and continued development in the new generation ................

It has been a very mixed year with extreme highs and some sad lows.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, they are starting to leave on Migration - "Lady" has already gone from the Loch of the Lowes. If she survives, next year will be 25 years !


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope none of the migrating birds has trouble with the remains of Big Bertha ...........

Looks as if Glesni can read the weather forecast - she and Monty brought seven fish in the hours just before that storm was due


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 20, 2014)

Various females and this year's youngsters have already left on migration - EJ (Loch Garten) went on Monday (18th) and 9C from Glaslyn is not about his home range.

Was very  to read on the BBC site that several BoP have been poisoned in Gwynedd this year .........
.......... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-28854523


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems likely that Glesni has left on migration ...........

https://www.facebook.com/dyfiosprey...9190623111820/813507102013499/?type=1&theatre

Hope she has a good trip and time in Africa; but she'll need to get back a bit earlier next summer (unless Blue24 finds another mate/nest !)


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 24, 2014)

BBC are saying that "Cumbria" now has eight nests / breeding sites ................

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-28878289


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 5, 2014)

Just Monty left at Dyfi, as Deri went yesterday morning .............. there are many empty nests now, hopefully ready and waiting for next year ..............


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 18, 2015)

2015 osprey season has just about started - one of the monitored Rutland nests has a male - 03(97) - back already, and various "on passage" sightings have been made. One of the nine WOW birds  - 30(05) - has started back across the Sahara.

Unfortunately, some lowlifes have wrecked the Cors Dyfi base, smashing windows, computers etc.
Ems said that they hope to get the live streaming back soon.
https://en-gb.facebook.com/dyfiospreyproject/posts/930215830342625


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 19, 2015)

Sirena  - the Glaslyn female is home again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2015)

Apparently, the weather has not been conducive to migrations - which goes some way  to explain the "overdues" .............
30(05) after several days of slow progress suddenly produced over 1000km in two days ..... she should be back at Rutland tomorrow - or in a very few days.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2015)

Yesterday several Ospreys returned to their nests - EJ at Loch Garten and the males at Threave and Keilder1 (both hatched from the Glaslyn nest) and the WOW tracked 30(05) is back at Rutland - Manton Bay. It seems likely that "Lady" has not survived ...............
So it looks like the weather blip has cleared ................ more arrivals awaited !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2015)

Ospreys are continuing to return. Several notables are not back yet.
Keilder2 female and several more at Rutland Water (10 present the last time I checked their blog) and another is "DaiDot", who has been seen at Cors Dyfi earlier today (6/4/15), apparently he fathered two chicks at a nest in Mid-Wales last year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2015)

News just in - "Odin" the male at Loch Garten was spotted at 0130 this morning .............. night arrival !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2015)

Monty is back ! (at 1423 approx. on 7th April 2015)

DaiDot and Blue24 also about ........... (DD met his female from last year at their own nest yesterday)
Maya and 33(11) have evicted the Egyptian geese from the Manton  Bay nest at Rutland ............


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like Glesni is back, and disputing with Blue24 ............................. just about 0833 (Ems just posted on their facebook)

E2A - that first round didn't take long - Glesni wins and first mating observed at 0900.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2015)

And in other news the other halves to the two pairs at Keilder have arrived ...... normal partnerships resumed, after a temporary crossover.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2015)

First eggs of 2015 - Loch of the Lowes at 2050 hrs on 14 April and Rutland, Manton Bay on 15 April.

{As 11(98) has failed to return, there is unlikely to be anything there this year}


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 15, 2015)

Good stuff StoneRoad thanks for the update. Dyfi camera seems higher quality this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2015)

Possibility of new male CU2 (Jimmy) at Glaslyn - he made at least four visits to MrsG and her nest today.

Chilli.s - there is a new camera and stuff at Dyfi, hopefully they have a new streaming server after the smashing time had by the lowlife in mid-March.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Jimmy was still there this morning (16th April) and displayed with a fish - hopefully he'll share with MrsG shortly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2015)

Glaslyn has another male - Blue 80 - and that seems to be the new pairing.
If all things went as they might in an ideal world - Blue 24 and CU2 would get together on another of the Welsh nest platforms ........ no news on this front.

Loch of the Lowes has a second egg and the first egg has appeared at Keilder.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2015)

First egg at Loch Garten - about 1600 0n 18th April ............... and Rutland (MB) has a second egg.

Incubation should start almost at once when the first egg has been laid.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2015)

More eggs-citment .................

Now (Monday 20/4/15) - a total of three eggs at Loch of the Lowes, also three at Keilder but over two nests.
Situation at Glaslyn possibly still not quite stable, although Dyfi is good to go for laying.

E2A - Manton Bay (Rutland) also has three eggs.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2015)

The Glaslyn Affair - is getting interesting; CU2(Jimmy) has removed an egg and has probably displaced Blue80 especially as he now provided MrsG with fish.
I'm having trouble keeping up !

In other news, Bassenthwaite has their first egg (laid yesterday).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2015)

Another Nest having "a situation" is Rutland B ..................

currently the resident pair have regained control, after two different males challenged 03(97) - and each other ............ perhaps some more nest platforms ?


----------



## Sirena (Apr 22, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> More eggs-citment .................
> .....although Dyfi is good to go for laying.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2015)

Yah !! Glesni's first egg of 2015 - Lovely sight.
Quite pale compared to some I've seen in past years.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2015)

Mixed News continues - Mrs Glaslyn is currently alone ..... CU2 and Blue80 have both left.
But Glesni (Dyfi) laid the third egg this morning at 0712 bst (28th April). Monty is going to be busy this year, good job he is good at fishing with multiple sources of supply.
New pairing at Loch of the Lowes have three eggs, also at Manton Bay. Need to find out if the Rutland B situation has stabilised;  03(97)'s grandson was one of two males trying to usurp the nest (unsuccessfully) .............

Some nests are well into their "37" days of incubation - hope the current cold snap is over quickly (I wonder if the expectation of cold weather was the cause for so much moss collecting ?)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2015)

Sirena Greebo Chilli.s

For Your Info.
Nest 2 at Keilder now has four (4) eggs ................... hope Yellow37 is up to the fishing.

Mrs Glaslyn has laid and lost three eggs, and is still without a mate. There is a chance of getting a pairing with a younger male when they turn up in a few weeks, the ones exploring in their first or second year back from Africa.

E2A - it looks likely that the Rutland B pair have reclaimed their nest and are producing a second clutch ........... talons crossed


----------



## StoneRoad (May 6, 2015)

Sirena Greebo Chilli.s 

More info - despite some quite wet weather (better now than with boobleheads) incubation continues ........
....... most places seem to have settled down (but the intrusion rate makes me wonder if more nests are needed)

Another new male at Glaslyn seems to be learning the ropes well, so talons crossed !


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2015)

StoneRoad
Thanks for the update.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 7, 2015)

Glaslyn - situation developing well, but no proper incubation behaviour, yet.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 9, 2015)

Sad news from Loch Garten.
The male "Odin" is MIA and the new male (of about three intruders) has kicked out / broken the eggs, although he is feeding EJ.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 11, 2015)

Mixed news.
Odin has re-appeared, but his eggs are gone.

CU2 (aka Jimmy) who courted Mrs Glaslyn, but was displaced by another male, had been prospecting around NWales. He was found dead - electrocuted and with a severed wing - near Pentrefolas this morning.
details in blog here ........ (also images)http://www.dyfiospreyproject.com/blog/2015/05/jimmy-blue-cu2-has-died

Life is not easy for these magnificent birds.
(The "T in the Park" festival wants to happen in close proximity to an active osprey nest ................. )

Also found out that the Hen Harriers at Bowland are being attacked.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 12, 2015)

Hard to "like" that, thanks for the update.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2015)

However, despite the natural and man-made hazards these birds face, the Ospreys are gradually able to re-colonize as their protected status and various education projects beat fruit. As seen by the natural spread into the Lake District, Scotland and Wales - Rutland was initially based on relocations, and is still a success. (we need lots more nest platforms that look worth taking over ..................) 
As an aside - Pity that Hen Harriers are still subject to persecution - as with trout and ospreys, the amount of prey any one HH nest would require for feeding their chicks must be tiny in the overall scheme of things ...................... most (grouse) moors should have enough to spare, but even fenced off HH nests have had eggs smashed and adult birds "disappear". IIRC, One year the TA provided successful protection at a nest site ..........


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena

You should be pleased to hear that MrsG had laid another egg (the sixth) which is about right in timing to be fertile from the new MrG. And, not too late in the season (talons crossed).


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2015)

And on 22nd May 2015 - the first bobbleheid at Loch of the Lowes !
Greebo Sirena Chilli.s

E2A - there is one hatched at Manton Bay as well (about 1830, I think)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2015)

Full of better news today.
About 0600 MrsGlaslyn laid another egg and about 0815 they found another chick had arrived at Lock of the Lowes.
Greebo Chilli.s Sirena


----------



## pogofish (May 24, 2015)

A friend reported seeing his first Osprey of the year up at or near the Loch of Strathbeg today.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2015)

Greebo Chilli.s Sirena - some good news !
Glensi is a mum - the first bobbleheid at Cors Dyfi at 1833 on 29th May 2015.
Also two more chicks at Keilder (one each on Nests 1 & 2, despite the intrusions .........)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2015)

Last night's storm - ftr, Glesni kept her two bobbleheids warm and dry. That's a weight off my mind after what happened in 2012.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2015)

Thats a relief, was a bit rubbish weather wise.

Took about an hour of live streaming the other day to see the first bobblehead.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2015)

Sad to report that the middle egg at Bassenthwaite has failed to complete the hatching, despite making a start ...........


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2015)

And, despite the wet and windy weather, "Bob3" has hatched at Cors Dyfi.

The visitor centre at Glaslyn is a *bit wet* see :
https://www.facebook.com/BywydGwylltGlaslynWildlife/posts/477781875705402


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 3, 2015)

upthread I mentioned the Hen Harrier, which is critically endangered, so this news (bbc link) is so very sad.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-32972360

being somewhat cynical and knowing that the Hen Harrier's principal prey are small chicks, such as grouse, I feel it very likely that a *gamekeeper* is involved ... but unproven, unfortunately.
But like Ospreys and trout, the treatment of Hen Harriers is a very short-sighted and unfair matter.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 9, 2015)

Some more news (mixed) Sirena Greebo Chilli.s
Good - most of the boobleheids are growing very quickly.
Poor - for some reasons this year there have been several failed to hatch eggs (One at Bassenthwaite even got a hole in the shell)
Bad - another adult male lost this year (born at Glaslyn in 2008, ringed White YC) from a breeding nest at Roudsea, part way through a three egg incubation.
Fun - Have a look at Cors Dyfi's facbook plus Blue 24 came visiting - with a possible beau in the distance.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2015)

This year's chicks are growing fast ...
A lot are at the "dinosaur" stage and getting feathers "in pin".
So fascinating to watch - several males feed their mates and chicks, is this a relatively new behaviour or just not really observed until recently ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena 

The Welsh Osprey population has just increased by one. Hurrah !!
After all the trials and tribulations this year, Mrs G has just hatched out a chick ... talons crossed that Aran can catch enough fish and the weather is kind to the new arrival.
Mentioned by Dyfi and Glaslyn on their facebook pages.
Just in time - I'm due a trip to NWales this weekend ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena

As of 0500 today (27th June '15) Another Welsh Osprey.
So delighted that the second chick has hatched out ay Glaslyn after the trials and tribulations including nearly 11hrs out of the nestcup.
I'm off to Wales later today - will go and see the nestcam video for myself.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2015)

Yep - been to Pont Creosor and looked at the live streaming. Timed it very well, saw a short feed of the two bobbleheids and Aran came back absolutely soaked - but without another fish - just before I had to go.
Sirena Greebo Chilli.s
In other news, First prize for ringing in 2015 goes to Loch of the Lowes, they have ringed their three and two have got trackers.
E2A Also the Lake District and Manton Bay have ringed today (30th).

Next important date - fledging ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 1, 2015)

Keilder (e2a - Nest 1) ringed today ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2015)

Dyfi ringing from 0800 today 3rd July.

and these three have been pecking at the tail end of a fish - the very early stages of learning to feed themselves.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 7, 2015)

Greebo Sirena Chilli.s 

Keilder has now ringed chicks from all three nests.
The self-feeding and pre-fledging flapping/jumping stages are beginning.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> <snip> Keilder has now ringed chicks from all three nests.
> The self-feeding and pre-fledging flapping/jumping stages are beginning.


Hooray!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2015)

Greebo Sirena Chilli.s

Two of the chicks at Loch of the Lowes fledged yesterday (ie 12th July 2015)

e2a - a bit of a drama at Glaslyn, with MrsG absent for several hours. Aran did his best to step up, but hasn't quite learnt how to pass morsels of fish to the chicks (yet). It looked likely to rain, when MrsG eventually returned, which could have presented Aran with another problem - brooding chicks ! Anyway, all is well ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2015)

Greebo Sirena Chilli.s  - quick update !

Situation back to normal with MrsG and Aran, and Dyfi all doing well. 
One Manton Bay chick (S1) fledged afternoon 15th July.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 19, 2015)

A couple of news items :- Greebo Sirena Chilli.s 

Aran has caught a Garfish ! the Glaslyn nest watchers thought a previous fish was a Twaite Shad but it was actually a mackerel.

The third youngster has fledged from the Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay nests. Threave Castle have also had fledging events ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 20, 2015)

And ..... the first fledge from Keilder - Nest 1 (20/7/2105)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2015)

Chilli.s Sirena Greebo

0822 on 22/7/2015 - Merin has fledged from Cors Dyfi (aged 54 days)


E2A - as have the other two !!
all on nearby perches and Glesni on the nest by herself.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2015)

And the 100th chick has fledged from Rutland this year, counting from the inception of the whole project in 1996.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2015)

The Keilder Ospreys blog says the two chicks from Nest 2 fledged within 33 minutes of each other (1452 and 1525) yesterday (22/7/2015).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 27, 2015)

Somewhat sadly, the females are starting to get ready to migrate. The breeding bond and feed the family instinct are beginning to weaken. Glensi, for example has started to catch her own food this week.Some of the youngsters around the country are trying to fish for themselves.

Monty has had a battle royal with a grey heron this week. I knew herons had a similar prey profile but also take a lot of non-fish, but I didn't know that they would eat osprey eggs / small chicks, given the opportunity. The one that got too near to Cors Dyfi really got clobbered, if it survived (too much plant growth to see after Monty got it to the ground - he spent a further ten minutes swooping at it) then I suspect it will stay well clear in the future.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 2, 2015)

Greebo Sirena Chilli.s

Glaslyn have ringed their two, and assess them as one of each this year.

Next major event is the sad part : as they all set off for warmer climes. Normally, after the fledging furore, the females feed up for a few days or couple of weeks before leaving, then the youngsters and finally the males leave. 
Satellite tracking some adults and youngsters gives us some insights into what happens over the next few months.
Empty nest syndrome until next year.

Time for the various osprey projects to check over nests, equipment  etc. Maybe think about more nest platforms ?


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 2, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2015)

Rutland have reported an unusual event - this afternoon S2 (manton bay) caught a fish (a tench). This is something that, although innate, is very rare indeed. One of the reasons the fledglings eat so much at this point is to build up reserves before departing on migration - to cross Bay of Biscay / Sahara Desert requires fat reserves and as they start their migrations most youngsters will catch fish at less than one in twenty attempts.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 13, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena

The female chick (4R) fledged at 1204 (noonish) today (13 August 2015)

and Cors Dyfi have got an award from the National Lottery ... details to follow ...
E2A --- blog here (says it all, really)
http://www.dyfiospreyproject.com/blog/2015/08/winners


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena purves grundy 

'Tis that time of year again.

The female at Loch of the Lowes hasn't been seen since Friday last week, being her first year they were not sure of her normal departure date, so the assumption is that she has left on migration, talons crossed we see her next year.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 15, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Chilli.s Greebo Sirena purves grundy
> 
> 'Tis that time of year again.
> 
> The female at Loch of the Lowes hasn't been seen since Friday last week, being her first year they were not sure of her normal departure date, so the assumption is that she has left on migration, talons crossed we see her next year.


 Hopefully I'll get to see her - or others! - on passage in a couple of months in Burma. There's a spot I try to visit around Oct / Nov where osprey are regular visitors.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 17, 2015)

EJ has left Loch Garten (a few days ago, actually) to head for her wintering grounds.
Most European Osprey migrate to West Africa (The Gambia and Senegal, in particular) although some stay in Spain.

Good weather and fair winds for safe migrations this year.
The adult females leave first, then the youngsters and the males last of all.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 17, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> EJ has left Loch Garten (a few days ago, actually) to head for her wintering grounds.
> Most European Osprey migrate to West Africa (The Gambia and Senegal, in particular) although some stay in Spain.
> 
> Good weather and fair winds for safe migrations this year.
> The adult females leave first, then the youngsters and the males last of all.


Do you know if the youngsters fly alone or are they guided?


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 17, 2015)

Sirena - they fly alone and although they will be as heavy as possible before they leave, almost none of them will have caught their own fish before they leave on the trip to West Africa.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 19, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo Sirena purves grundy 
Minor update -
W0 has fledged from Glaslyn this morning (0640 on 19th August 2105) and Glensi has re-appeared after just over two days ... I thought she had left on migration.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 25, 2015)

Chilli.s Greebo purves grundy Sirena

FR3 (sat tagged) has left from Loch of the Lowes, reported as currently in Brittany, they think the untagged FR2 has also left.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 26, 2015)

Safe travels!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 31, 2015)

fb post from Ems at Cors Dyfi - just Monty at Home, the chances are he'll migrate in a day or two.

Safe flights !!


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 4, 2015)

They (Cors Dyfi) think that Monty left on his migration today. Maya has also left form Manton Bay, 30(05) the tracked female from Rutland is making rapid progress, sadly 4 Sept 2014 was the last time 11(98) the original MrGlaslyn was seen ...
Very sad time of year as the birds leave, but here's hoping for safe journeys and returns next year.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, that feels like the end of summer.

Thanks StoneRoad for keeping us all up to date.

Dyfi have apparently won a bit of a nature gong which they plan to spend on their viewing hut, congrats to them. I have enjoyed having the nest live from their webcam to my desktop this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 18, 2015)

Mrs Glaslyn has *probably* left on her migration but 4R and W0 are still getting fish from Aran.

ION - the Rutland female 30(05) had a fast migration this year - it took her five days Rutland to Morocco and 11 in total to reach her normal wintering grounds.

I may add further info about the various tracked birds ...


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, please do.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 28, 2015)

It looks likely that the chicks and Aran have left on their migrations ...

"Fair winds and weather"


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 7, 2016)

Right, bins at the ready for 2016 ... as the Ospreys are due back from Africa/Europe in the next couple of weeks. As per their usual theme, Dyfi are hunting for their carrrr keys !

Not taking bets on who gets back first  ... as a couple of the normally early birds did not return last year, so new pairs to study. Also the weather delayed many of them so some may get *home* sooner this spring.

United Kingdom Ospreys - Countdown (Date/Time)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2016)

To my surprise , the *new* Lady at Loch of the Lowes was back on 18th March 2016, beating the Glaslyn female (Mrs G) who is usually one of the first.
Although, an unidentified bird was fishing at a lake within six miles of the Glaslyn nest, and another male was spotted at a nest site in Scotland on Saturday.

E2A - a couple at Rutland, inc Blue 25(10) ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

Sirena , Greebo , Chilli.s

Arrived today - EJ at Loch Garten and Maya at Rutland / Manton Bay


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> <snip> Arrived today - EJ at Loch Garten and Maya at Rutland / Manton Bay


Excellent!


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 21, 2016)

This is proving the best sign of spring that there is.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

correction - Blue 25(10) arrived on the 17th March 2016, according to the Rutland osprey people.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2016)

saw an unconfirmed report that MrsG was spotted about 1800 / 1815 hrs on 23rd March 2016 ...
E2A - MrsG confirmed at 1745 ... very pleased at that !


These two are back ...
23rd March — *Green 5N(04)* & *Blue 28(10)* arrived back at Rutland


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2016)

And Yellow 37, the male at Kielder Nest 2 is back, almost 16 days early compared to last year --- (he was hatched at Glaslyn in 2005)

e2a Just done a quick glance around some webcams - and guess what, it is raining !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2016)

Dai Dot and Delyth are back (their pad is 10 miles or so from Dyfi) and Blue 24 (I think) was on the Dyfi nest about 1000 today.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2016)

Confirmed that it was Blue 24 at Dyfi this morning.

Also the male has turned up at Loch of the Lowes - so that is another pair back together for 2016.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2016)

26th March - YA is back at Nest1 Kielder with company,  Blue HV (Scottish bird), who was presented with a trout (sans head) this morning.

Welsh nests are wet and windy, to put it mildly.
When I checked Loch of the Lowes the female was food soliciting (very loudly and repeatedly) so I hope the male has a good catch soon for her.

E2A - 1240 (approx.) MrsYA - the real one - has arrived home. Blue HV has vacated Nest1 ... watch this space !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Dai Dot and Delyth are back (their pad is 10 miles or so from Dyfi) and Blue 24 (I think) was on the Dyfi nest about 1000 today.



oops - not Delyth but Blue 24 with Dai Dot ...


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 26, 2016)

It's great they're making it back. Tough journey. How about the rate of non-returning nesters to new nests? (Errm in other words is the popn increasing?!)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes, the overall population is increasing, but very slowly. Although heavily protected, the loss rates of young birds is very high, and as they have specific needs for breeding ...

Recently, I read somewhere that there are now about 150 breeding pairs in the UK, mostly in Scotland.
However, a translocation project (based at Rutland Water) has had remarkable success.
Further (small) populations are in North/Mid Wales, The Lake District, Cumbria and Northumberland.
Of the three nests in Northumberland, the two ringed males are from the longest established N Wales nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2016)

Latest arrival (earlier today) Maya now has her mate ( that is 33(11) ) back on the nest in Manton Bay. No sign of 30(10) yet, she was in Northern France - 75 miles south of Calais, at a known foraging site - on the 25th. Hope that she, and others don't get pushed off course by the bad weather (storm Katie) due tomorrow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

According to Rutland's fb feed; her tracking data shows that 30(10) made it home on the 26th March 2016.

Blue24 is being fed by Dai Dot - there was another, unringed, female present before Blue24 appeared.
(btw - the Dai Dot is for the two white patches over his eyes)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

Odin is back at Loch Garten (arrived on the nest about 1800 last night),


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2016)

Bassenthwaite pair both back ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> It's great they're making it back. Tough journey. How about the rate of non-returning nesters to new nests? (Errm in other words is the popn increasing?!)



in addition to previous reply ...

_The figures show that young birds return is on the increase in the UK. In 2004 the return rate was 20%, and in 2014 it is 24%, With the rate young birds are returning, the Welsh Osprey population could increase by a new breeding nest every year from now on, and with lots of nests up already, we could soon have a viable population. _

pinched the above from Friends of the Ospreys | Cyfeillion Gweilch y Pysgod


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2016)

Further delayed update :
Threave Castle pair are now back. (The male - Black 80 - hatched at Glaslyn in 2006)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2016)

And the female (unringed aka Mrs37) for Kielder Nest 2 is back today (30th March 2016)
Mrs 37 returns safely
the next most recent post then details some strange happenings ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2016)

And Dyfi Osprey Project have had an "interesting" day - a blog post for the details (be warned it is yellow text and black background - a combination that gives me after-images !) -

http://www.dyfiospreyproject.com/blog/2016/03/friends-reunited-blue-24-blue-5f-and-dai-dot


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2016)

Green BF & *White UF* are back at Balgavies Loch as of 30th March ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2016)

According the Kielder blog, the third nest is occupied - the male id's as the resident but the female is not yet confirmed as the regular partner. There may be a re-location by the nest1 pair to a platform with a more commanding view.

More fun and games in the Dyfi area - but not Monty & Glesni, they are assumed to be still on migration.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2016)

Dyfi - "whoop whoop whoop and start the caaaarrrrrr "- Monty back at 1310 and Glesni at 1535 ...

so pleased these two are back !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2016)

4th May - First egg in Manton Bay !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2016)

5th April — *Blue KY* returned to his nest at Esthwaite (lake district)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2016)

7th April 2016 :- Maya and 33 have her 2nd Egg. Also, EJ and Odin (Loch Garten) has laid her first egg.

A number of other birds are not yet back from migration; this includes Aran (Glaslyn male) although there was a possible/probable sighting yesterday afternoon/evening. Plenty of time ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2016)

E2A - the Glaslyn team are now fairly convinced that the male yesterday (8th) lunchtime was not Aran. He's not ringed, so their id process is relying on physical signs / behavioural clues.
However, MrsG managed last year - Aran settled on 30th April and the eggs were laid 18th / 23rd of May, so plenty of time ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Yes, the overall population is increasing, but very slowly. Although heavily protected, the loss rates of young birds is very high, and as they have specific needs for breeding ...
> 
> Recently, I read somewhere that there are now about 150 breeding pairs in the UK, mostly in Scotland.
> However, a translocation project (based at Rutland Water) has had remarkable success.
> ...



An Update = As a result of yakking at Glaslyn today - I'm told that there are probably about 450 breeding pairs in the UK, mostly in Scotland, but small populations also in Rutland, Wales amongst others. My figure of 150 pairs is for nests monitored / chicks ringed. Not all chicks can be ringed - due to factors such as suitable timing and nest accessibility ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2016)

Updates :
Second egg at Loch Garten (early Sunday - 10th - evening)
Third egg in Manton Bay ... at 1420 on the 10th.

e2a - Roy Dennis reports most of *his* birds are back. (One, "Beatrice" died on migration)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2016)

12th April 2016
some time in the early hours - LF15 laid her first egg !
- having read the Loch of the Lowes blog, the exact time they give as "12.52pm"  (I think they mean 0052 as in 8 minutes to one in the morning)

e2a
Yesterday (11th) BlueKC at Threave laid her first egg.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 12, 2016)

on our recent _tour of the North_, we saw Ospreys at both Bassenthwaite and Keilder - thats without going to the centres or really looking for them, they are very accessible and pretty amazing. seeing one go for a fish is almost on a pair with seeing my first white-tailed Sea Eagle on Mull years ago - breaktaking _almost_ covers it...

much cheers to StoneRoad for the thread.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks ! kebabking 
Almost a decade ago, I saw one of the first Northumberland birds fishing nearby to Kielder Water, well before that fact that they were nesting there was actually announced, and not a bird on passage as it was july/august ... and I agree they are majestic birds to watch.
The nest 'cams are such a help to understanding what goes on in their world.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2016)

a lot of camera work @Glaslyn - there is a male on the nest with MrsG --- watch this space

e2a - confirmed as Aran - !!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2016)

late news just in - first egg laid at Bassenthwaite (try saying that with a mouthful of biscuit !)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2016)

And the unringed "pair" at Aberfoyle are back - 24 March and 3 April - There are, I understand, two nests *very* close together and at times the male (Drunkie - named after a local Loch, before anyone asks) seemed to be supporting both last year. Not sure what happened in the end. Info is a bit scarce.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 14, 2016)

13th April - 3rd egg at Loch Garten.

Really into the egg-laying => incubation phase now.

Not sure if/when they'll close the list on returners, but looks like 03(97) has failed to return this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2016)

15th April - The second egg at Loch of the Lowes has been laid (I think - but not confirmed by SWT sources, as far as I can see at 0830)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2016)

Most of the birds at nests I follow are back now, and some pairs are starting incubation but I suspect that 03(97) hasn't returned, his legacy (breeding descendants) survives ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2016)

Been away for a bit - more eggs have arrived (details : United Kingdom Ospreys - Arrivals Page )

and Cors Dyfi have a bit of a "situation" ...
some details here (on their new website)
Blue 24 Lays an Egg | Dyfi Osprey Project

e2a - the Kielder nest1 pair have moved to a new nest ( known as 1A, and has 3 eggs already) with a better vantage point - their original nest has had several "inspections" but as it is surrounded by trees which will soon be taller it is no longer a prime nest site, which is why a new platform has been built for them.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2016)

And now Glesni has laid her first egg of 2016 (about 0400 on 18th April - Blue 24 laid her's at 1210 yesterday, the 17th) Monty is going to be very busy, so I hope the weather is kind and the fishing good ... otherwise one or both nests could fail.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2016)

so far today - Monty had fed both females (with a fish each) and incubated whilst they were eating ...

definitely "watch this space"

e2a - blog post (and notification of research ...)
Glesni Lays Her First Egg - 2016 | Dyfi Osprey Project


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2016)

3rd egg at Loch of the Lowes

Quite a few three egg clutches, so now down to the serious work of incubation ... for approx. 5 weeks


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2016)

And just spotted the first egg at Glaslyn (MrsG) was sat in the middle of the nest ... and got up to turn her egg*  as I went back to check on her. (at 2058 on 18/4/16) via the live feed.
Confirmed as 2040 - tweeted by Glaslyn ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2016)

I thought that I would check Dyfi this morning - and at 0136 on 21st April 2016 - Glesni laid her second egg, and promptly went to sleep.

other checks later ...
Kielder blog - 2nd egg at Nest3, and the vacant nest1 platform (they've moved to another site) was visited by siblings from a Scottish nest, within two days of each other (given the low survival rates for youngsters, that is quite unusual).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2016)

The Welsh Saga continues to develop -
MrsG laid an egg this morning (22nd) at 0045, after a sea trout supper and is currently incubating ... the "first" one had been intentionally buried, so it was probably an hormonal egg.
Monty shared a mullet with Glesni last night, and has been incubating her two eggs - there should be info on Blue 24 later, the protection team are relying on traditional methods as no nest cam.
ON5 (DaiDot & Delyth) which is about 20? miles away - Dyfi say there are eggs there as well.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 24, 2016)

24th (and 23rd) April info ...
another (the third) for Glesni at Dyfi, and it looks like Monty is favouring the established nest over the second one and Blue24. He hasn't fed Blue 24 in the last day or two.
the Glaslyn situation is also one male and two nests, they are much further apart (1.4 miles compared to 300yds) and the male (Aran) is still supporting both nests.
further info to follow.

E2A - Glensi's third egg has almost no spots.
and Blue24, after some frantic screaming at Monty has catch a fish herself on Sunday, and is still on "her" nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 25, 2016)

added some info ^^^^

The Welsh nests need some more males.

Generally speaking, most UK pairs are well into the 5 weeks of incubation now, with the Manton Bay pair well ahead.

Hope the Roudsea Wood nest is left in peace this year, it failed due to "disturbance" in 2015, I'm assuming that means hoomuns or the lesser species of eggcollectingtwats. Surprisingly, the local Welsh railway traffic doesn't seem to disturb them, although trespassing walkers has done (I do hope the film was passed to the BTP).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 26, 2016)

1321 on 26th April - MrsG has laid another egg. After eating flounder ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2016)

The Welsh situation is getting more convoluted.
It seems that Dai Dot has been displaced by another male at ON5 and may be slightly injured, when seen during a visit to Cors Dyfi on the 28th, although he left when Monty insisted.
Blue24 continues to incubate, but has been catching her own fish as Monty isn't feeding her.
Monty appears to have chosen Glesni and his own eggs/nest as the primary place to be.

The new pairing at Kielder Nest 2 (Yellow37 and WhiteEB) now have their third egg, laid 28th April.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2016)

Hang out the flags !!!!! ...

Clarach is back - one of the two females from Glesni and Monty in 2013. Recorded at approx. noon today (3rd May) on the Glaslyn nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 4, 2016)

Sad news, but probably for the best. Better now than chicks starving to death or taken by crows ...
Blue24 has, apparently, abandoned her nest and eggs this afternoon. A couple of hours later, it seemed that a crow predated them.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2016)

Just to say that the hatching phase should be starting this week ...


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2016)

Oh that's exciting, thanks for all the updates, much appreciated.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2016)

Chilli.s - Thanks for that.

35-42 days is the usual incubation period. Maya at Rutland (Manton Bay) is at Day35 & 14hrs or so at 0945 today - on the 10th. The next two nests are Loch Garten and the 1A at Keilder, although Maya may have two bobbleheids by the first of those ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2016)

Honestly. some people ...

Loch of the Lowes have just published a blog post, saying that their pair were disturbed by human intruders earlier. The police attended as a criminal offence was ("potentially") involved.
At least the intrusion only resulted in about 15 mins of exposed eggs, rather than an egg collector.

E2A - this incident was on Monday afternoon.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 15, 2016)

Bobbleheids ahoy !!

Maya's first hatched very early on 14th May 2016 (first videoed at 0822) , and the second chick appeared latter the same day - and all had a good fish supper.
First chick at Loch Garten overnight on the 13/14th, and has also been fed (by the male, Odin) ...

ION - Clarach has been back to Glaslyn, and pinching the fish Aran had brought for MrsG. Strangely, her intrusion was tolerated for quite some time ... no doubt Dyfi will blog about, if so I'll link here.

e2a - link to Emyr's blog about the ION just ^^^
what a fascinating episode (Wales needs some more male ospreys)
Clarach: Part II | Dyfi Osprey Project


----------



## StoneRoad (May 16, 2016)

And the third chick has hatched at Manton Bay.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2016)

Loch of the Lowes are fairly certain that their first chick of 2016 will appear today (small hole seen at 0522 this morning, the 18th).


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2016)

And the chick was out of the shell at 1518 !


Kielder Osprey project have announced that there is a fourth (breeding) nest. The male is a 2011 chick from Loch Lomond, his darvic ring is Blue69, the pair are currently incubating egg(s).


----------



## StoneRoad (May 19, 2016)

Update - 19th May 2016
Chilli.s coley Greebo kebabking purves grundy Sirena 

Second chick at Loch Garten this morning.
No chick news (yet) from Kielder.

However, a truly wonderful video clip to watch, the detail is amazing.
Hunting osprey footage viewed 13m times on Facebook - BBC News


----------



## Chilli.s (May 19, 2016)

Thats a great bit of video.


----------



## purves grundy (May 19, 2016)

Ahh that's terrific news (and footage!)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 19, 2016)

Further info (19th)
2nd chick @ Loch Garten
Hole in 2nd egg at Loch of the Lowes
First chick at Bassenthwaite.

Also, Clarach has visited Manton Bay, Rutland today.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Update - 19th May 2016
> Chilli.s coley Greebo kebabking purves grundy Sirena
> 
> Second chick at Loch Garten this morning.
> ...


Truly amazing. Having landed one on and line like that and had to fight to put it on the table I know how fucking spectacular it is that a bird can take one like that


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2016)

Update 20th May 2016

2nd chick at 00:22 this morning at Loch of the Lowes, has been fed already this morning in the better weather.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2016)

Further info -
2nd chick at Bassenthwaite, and it would appear that the middle egg at Loch Garten has "failed to hatch".

Monty is still visiting Blue24 ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

Here is a blog post from Rutland about 03(97), a real pioneer for English Ospreys.

A lasting legacy

Brought a tear to my eye, softie that I am.
The last couple of years has seen several of the older birds "fail to return" - Lady (Loch of the Lowes) and MrGlaslyn are the two of them, and with MrRutland, they have all had a long breeding career and between them produced a lot of chicks.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

And on a happier note - the third chick has emerged (lunchtime today) at the Loch of the Lowes.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

I was about to add the good news that Bassenthwaite had their third chick (hatched early morning), but it has been predated (by a magpie) when the adults were both off the nest for a short period.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

Coming thick and fast today (23rd) - first hatching at Foulshaw Moss.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2016)

Back dated info -
Kielder 1A - hatchings were - 19th, 20th and 21st May 2016
Kielder 3 - hatched first chick on 23rd May.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 24, 2016)

egggscelllent news - Dyfi have spotted what looks like a crack in the first egg ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2016)

Finally; chick 1 at Dyfi - hatched 22.27 on 24th May 2016.

E2A - time amended to 21:54 ...

and bobby has had some food, hope s/he likes fish.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2016)

Further good news ...
2nd chick @ Foulness Moss on 25th, and the male from nearby Roudsea Wood dropped by recently ...
Lochters - unringed male (Branson) 28 Mar unringed (Libby) 31 Mar, laid three eggs; hatched - 22 May, 24 May

more bad / predation news ...
Magpie has taken the second chick from the Bassenthwaite nest.
(I really don't like magpies that much)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2016)

And the second chick on Nest 3 at Kielder ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2016)

photos from Dyfi at 0630 & 0719 look like "bob2" is on the way.


----------



## kebabking (May 27, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> ...Magpie has taken the second chick from the Bassenthwaite nest.



are the Bassenthwaite pair inexperienced parents?


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2016)

kebabking - KL (who is 7 this year) and her unringed mate have been about for at least two years at the current nest site.  So they are in the group of younger breeding birds, compared to such as the Glaslyn offspring now breeding at Kielder.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2016)

The good news is that I've just (2055 0n 28th May 2016) been watching the first Glaslyn chick getting out of the shell. Not quite fully out, yet. (Note: the first egg wasn't viable and MrsG buried it in the nest)

The less good news is that egg2 at Dyfi has failed to hatch, and egg3 (the almost 100% white one) may or may not be hatching today or tomorrow.

E2A - at 21:21 (approx.) Dyfi posted a clip od Bob1 getting a crop full and right at the end, the shot included a crack visibly opening in the third egg.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2016)

Minor update - The Glaslyn chick is with us, hopefully it will get some fish very soon.  The second chick is hatching at Dyfi (from the third/white egg) so it looks almost certain that the second egg had failed to hatch and may have not been viable ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2016)

Finally got back from the friend's boat in Whitehaven and had a chance to catch up on the happenings in Ospreyland.
So, here is a quick round-up of news ...

Dyfi have their second Bob of the year, and egg2 has been declared a non-hatch / unviable for some reason.
Glaslyn's second egg is currently (21:39 on 30th May) hatching - egg tooth visible making a larger hole / crack.
Bassenthwaite - the one surviving chick is doing well at present.
Rutland's three are looking like miniature dinosaurs and growing fast.

There will be no power at Loch of the Lowes tomorrow - new transformer going into service on their local power network. The nest is doing well, despite a canoe getting a bit too close.

Kielder Water/Forest - the first chick has emerged on Nest2 and 'old' Nest1 has had a visitor, Clarach - Blue2R, who has been making the rounds.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 31, 2016)

Glaslyn's second chick has escaped the shell ... the protection site texted "It's a boy" at 03:40 this morning (31st) to say that the shell was in two halves. They have a 50/50 chance of being correct - we'll know at ringing in about five weeks.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 31, 2016)

Dyfi's morning post today (31st) is some citizen science - the time Monty has spent on incubation duty in 2016 has been recorded (in detail).
Makes interesting reading ...

e2a - hopefully a link ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 31, 2016)

And second chick at Kielder Nest2 has reported to the cookhouse door this morning and already has had some fish ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is something special - Greebo Chilli.s kebabking friedaweed Sirena greenfield purves grundy

Kielder 1A (where YA and Mrs YA re-located this year) has nestcam coverage now running, which has
revealed they have *FOUR* healthy chicks

Balgavies Loch in Scotland has four chicks at a similar looking stage of development but these are the only two known ‘public’ sites in the UK with such a large clutch.

E2A - the third egg on Nest3 at Kielder is well beyond the normal gap for hatching, and was thought to be a "failure to hatch".
Wrong !
it hatched this afternoon ...

Four eggs are very rare indeed for Ospreys in the UK, and to rear four chicks to fledging is even rarer. Let’s hope for success at both sites. Talons and toes crossed !


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 9, 2016)

Not much to report at present.
Plenty of "Mumbrellas" as the chicks are shaded ...
Much consumption of fish - chicks are all growing fast, as expected and well into the dinosoaur phase and getting the juvenile / flying feathers "in pin" as the early phase down is moulted.
Not much bullying going on, just the usual jostling for prime feeding spot.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 9, 2016)

Been meaning for ages to simply show appreciation for this thread. Love it. Do some of you (Stone Road?) actually live near the nests or something or is all the info from Osprey project sources or somewhere else? 

A few years ago, 2011 to be precise in the middle of the Tottenham riots, I found myself on Skye staring for ages at an Osprey. Despite wearing (loose) leggings I counted over 100 midge bites the next morning.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 10, 2016)

planetgeli - many thanks for your appreciation and comments.

It seems like I've always been interested in the wider natural environment. A general "bird watching" hobby has morphed into concentrating on birds of prey. I live quite close to Kielder and a close friend used to work there, one afternoon I was driving up the valley to meet up and visit the BoP centre when I was seriously distracted by watching an osprey hunting in the river. I reported it to BTO and was told to keep schtum - this was before the first/second year the first pair were officially breeding (now four nests at Kielder and one with four chicks) ... my elderly father lives even closer to the Glaslyn than I am to Kielder. I've visited quite a few osprey projects - hopefully, Rutland is next. Something of a pilgrimage, as they started with  translocation to achieve a reintroduction. (apologies for the length)

I get the info to summarise on this thread mainly from delving in this website here :
United Kingdom Ospreys - UK Camera Links Page
usually by visiting fb pages / blogs / project websites ...
and I spend far too much time watching webcams.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 10, 2016)

Hmmm, when I checked just now, I've got a conflict in information ...

according to the "osprey village" site (arrivals page) the pair at Threave Castle have four chicks, but TC's own sites do not confirm the same info.


E2A - the chicks are starting to move around, out of the nest cup and into the surrounding dish. The Glaslyn female responded by adding twigs to raise the nest edge and "getting in the way" ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2016)

By now, most of the UK chicks will be starting to move around the nest - shuffling first then walking followed by attempts to feed themselves (pecking at the fish rather than tearing bits off at first). They will have got past the dinosaur phase and their juvenile feathers will be developing, initially "in pin" .

The detail available from Nestcams is quite startling at times, several times over recent years, males have been observed feeding chicks (some do so more than others) and another rare behaviour is for the male to feed the female. This has recently been observed at Dyfi, and I remember that at Loch of the Lowes, Laddie fed Lady when she was very ill (a few years ago).

The males will have upped their fishing rates to feed the hungry chicks (hollow leg sysndrome) - for example, at Manton Bay today, 33 caught five pike to feed his brood.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 15, 2016)

Currently, the lovely weather has produced more sightings of "mumbrellas" to keep the chicks dry ...
most of the chicks will now be doubling their weight each week as the consumption of fish rockets upward, some will soon be experimenting with self-feeding - ringing can be expected in early to mid July.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 15, 2016)

Greebo
BBC2 Springwatch 15th June at 2030 (ish) has some Welsh Ospreys ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2016)

The Rutland (Manton Bay) chicks are well advanced at 5 weeks old, and are starting to feed themselves.

Sadly, one of the three chicks at Foulshaw Moss died within a few days of hatching.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> <snip> Sadly, one of the three chicks at Foulshaw Moss died within a few days of hatching.


  Still, two outta three ain't bad.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2016)

A minor piece of news, Aran has just fed a tiny piece of brown trout to one of the chicks, under the female's watchful eye. This is likely to be a first for him as he is paired with the much older / experienced MrsG.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2016)

And Loch of the Lowes have won the challenge to be first with ringing chicks in 2016 - to wit : Blue KP0, KP1 and KP2 - this afternoon the 22nd of June. More details later.


E2A - two females and I male (KP2) - based on wing length etc. All three ringed in the nest, and are in good condition. The adults didn't seem overly concerned, the male arrived with a fish whilst the nest also contained a human ... he went to a nearby tree and ate some of the fish before returning after the ringer had left and the female was also back home.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2016)

Very sad news to report.
For the third year running the Tweed Valley nest (male id - White SS) has failed. Although the female is a very young bird there were high hopes for this year, White SS even gave her a demo on feeding method with the first chick.
However, a combination of that inexperience, poor weather and probable human interference meant the one chick died and the other egg failed to hatch. There will be an investigation about the probable human intrusion(s) and hopefully preventative measures can be taken for next year.

I would be slightly less upset if this tragedy was purely natural, but the human interference was probably the primary factor, and totally unnecessary. (It put the birds up and off the nest in poor weather).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2016)

Loch Garten have ringed their two chicks (morning of 23rd June) which are both boys, named Rowan and Willow (will get darvic info later, I hope)

E2A - Darvic are PPO and AFO respectively.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2016)

Rutland have ringed the Manton Bay trio this morning (24th June) ...
T6 Male, T7 probably Female (on the small side but larger than T6) T8 Female (largest).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2016)

I've always wondered why the various projects don't do DNA / blood work during ringing, the current method gets the gender wrong about 10% of the time, as shown by behaviour of returning two year olds. (This thus ignores those who don't survive to that point)
They use a combination of experience* and measurement to judge weight, wing length, head/beak size (proportion) and upper leg thickness, as well as feather pattern - chest band and overall colour balance. [*when these criteria are not measured directly].

This year Dyfi are planning to take mouth swabs to test, to compare against the "traditional" methods. I shall be interested in the results.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 26, 2016)

25th June - Bassenthwaite / Lake District have ringed their remaining chick - details to follow.

E2A - Blue V5 is a female, and heavy one at that, She has also been fitted with a tracker. The name selected is "Bega" after the founder of a local church at Bassenthwaite.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2016)

28th June - Kielder 1A : Chicks 1 and 4 are thought to be female and are ringed Blue Y0 (zero) and Blue Y3 respectively. Chicks 2 and 3 are assessed as male and sport rings Blue Y1 and Blue Y2.

info from 23rd June - Threave Castle : all four ringed - FJ7, FJ8, FJ9, PK0 (zero)(hopefully, further details to follow)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2016)

An update from Cors Dyfi about the other nests ...

ON4 (Snowdonia) - there are three chicks (two males and a female)

ON5 - the original male (DaiDot) was displaced this year (and last seen at CD in late April - 27th? - with an injured wing) The new male (now named Dylan) kicked out DDs eggs, but about two weeks later the female (Delyth) was observed to be incubating. Recently, photography has shown three chicks ...

so, the four welsh nests should have 10 offspring to fledge in 2016 ...

oh, and do you remember Nora and the garfish ? (What's Ospreyish for WTF !)

well, Aran brought one to MrsG ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2016)

30/6/16 : Cors Dyfi are pleased to announce that the chicks were ringed today;
Blue Z0 - female - Ceri, and Blue Z1 - Tegid
(I think I've got the names the right way, they also took swabs for DNA and the unhatched egg for examination).

ps - ref above post ^^^ Aran brought another garfish to the nest this morning ... and yesterday a ginormous mullet. He's done well this year.

E2A - The Rutland juveniles have been jumping about and flapping hard, helped by the wind today.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2016)

30/6/16 partII : Kielder Nest 3 ;
Blue VH - assessed female (same weight as Blue Y0 on Nest 1A)
Blue VR - assessed as male


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2016)

And on a slightly different topic - The Hen Harriers at Geltsdale have eggs this year ... fingers, toes and talons crossed that the weather and hoomuns don't cause another failure this time.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 30, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> And on a slightly different topic - The Hen Harriers at Geltsdale have eggs this year ... fingers, toes and talons crossed that the weather and hoomuns don't cause another failure this time.


Gamekeeper work or egg collectors? Or sth else?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2016)

purves grundy - primarily the former, but the collectors as well, also general "tramping over moorland" all have serious affects over and above "natural" factors like predation - Hen Harriers are ground nesters and eat small birds etc but tend to occupy grouse / sheep moors ...

Fencing has been tried. Personally, I'ld like the TA to go on exercise as protection ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2016)

Slightly delayed info ...
30/6/2106 : Foulshaw Moss ; Blue V8 (female) and Blue V9 (male).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2016)

And another update - the four chicks at Balgavies Loch have not been ringed. The nest tree proved to be too dangerous to climb.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2016)

The 2016 Glasyln Osprey chicks have been ringed this evening (3rd July 2016). The eldest chick is a female, ring number W7, weighed 1650 g. The younger chick is a male, ring number W8 , weighed 1300 g. They are both now safely back in the nest (at approx. 1930).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2016)

Report from Rutland Water (c0930 on 5th July 2016) - T7 fledged yesterday! More news will be published here (facebook) and on our website later.

I knew that the juveniles had been "helicoptering" in Manton Bay, but I didn't expect this for a couple more days ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2016)

Some further info on the Glaslyn ringing (they've posted a blog on their website) - the ringing team also took swabs for DNA analysis.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2016)

Information lifted from post by Cors Dyfi ...

_Glesni left the confines of her nest last night for the first time since she laid her first egg on 18th April.

 40 minutes later she was back having caught her first fish in over 10 weeks. The long countdown to her August departure has started..._

The juveniles, all over the country, will soon be starting fledging. Amazing how quickly the time has gone this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2016)

Update from Kielder.
Nest2 will get the ringer's visit this week and they'll need to watch chick2, number 3 is catching up.
UV visited his parents (and nest2) - with adult plumage they'll treat him as any other intruder.
It would be nice if he settles on one of the other (vacant) platforms.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2016)

I've also found a reference to two chicks being ringed at Esthwaite  (Lake District)  but no further details.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2016)

T6 took to the wing, from the Manton Bay nest, at 1300 today (6th July '16) ...

and about half an hour earlier PP0 (Rowan) had lifted off from Loch Garten.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2016)

Further update from Kielder (6/7/16).
Nest2 ringing;
Chick 1 is now Blue Y4 and weighed 1730 g.
Chick 2 is Blue Y5 and was recorded at 1750 g, the heaviest of the 9 chicks ringed to date.
Chick 3 – Blue Y6 – was a surprising 1720 g given how much smaller she looks, increased fish intake over the last few days have had a result !

The pair on Nest4 (Blue69 and an unringed female) have two chicks, which is average for the first year of a pair breeding and the less than perfect weather when they hatched, about four weeks ago, is a very good achievement.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 7, 2016)

And the third Manton Bay youngster (T8) fledged about 1100 this morning (7/7/16)

Loch Doon ringed chick as blue PK7 (no other info)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 11, 2016)

Juvenile KP0 fledged at 1132 on 11 July 2016 from Loch of the Lowes.

Heavy rain over the weekend has flooded the area around the visitor centre at Glaslyn, and caused some disruption to live streaming.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 11, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> <snip>
> info from 23rd June - Threave Castle : all four ringed - FJ7, FJ8, FJ9, PK0 (zero)(hopefully, further details to follow)




5th July - Threave chicks are two female and two male - not yet fledged, that should happen in a week or two.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 12, 2016)

Around 1130 on 12 July KP1 fledged at Loch of the Lowes.

Also AF0 from Loch Garten.

Yesterday, 2 from Balgavies Loch according to one source of information (this is one of the four chick nests in 2016, but their nest tree was deemed too dangerous to climb so they were not ringed.)

"Born in the Borders" chicks ringed Blue PW6, PW7 & PW8 (all females) - info for 10th July


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2016)

Y1 has officially fledged from Nest1A at Kielder at 12:15 on 13th July 2016. He is a day younger than Y0 ...

(not much news from Nest3, partly because *someone* scored a direct hit on the camera and the weather still hasn't fully cleaned the housing)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2016)

And Brega (Lake District) - after a trial / pretend fledge yesterday (12th) - managed the real deal today. Mostly in secret ! she's been back to the nest this afternoon (13th)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2016)

Fledged on 14/7 - Z0 (Ceri) from Dyfi and Y2 from Kielder 1A


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 15, 2016)

Fledged on 15/7 - Blue Y0 from Kielder 1A


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2016)

Absolutely devastated. Cors Dyfi reports ...
Ceri (who fell off the perch three nights ago) has died, just before midnight.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2016)

Various nests are now reporting as fledging continues, including all four from Kielder and one (so far) from Glaslyn.
The last of the ringing reports are coming in.

Very soon the breeding females will start their migrations, mainly to West Africa but tracking has shown that a few only go as far as Spain, Portugal and Southern France. Next will be the youngsters and lastly the males.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 25, 2016)

Not had much to report over the past month ...
Quite a few of the females and youngsters have started migrating. 
For example, Glesni had left quite early, but MrsG and Blue24 are still about in Wales. 
Unusually, all three juveniles have gone from Manton Bay, so Maya and 33 have been left on their own. I expected Maya to go first.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, the 2017 "Osprey" season is almost here.
Chilli.s kebabking Sirena purves grundy (and greebo, in memory)
As of today, 10th March 2017, none of the monitored birds are back at their nests, but that is not to say that other birds are on the wing ...
To misquote the Dyfi reserve watchers - "Keep Calm and Look Up"  


e2a Given that Ospreys like mullet, and Whitehaven Marina has them ... and the 'North Wales' pairs fish close to people ... but I expect Whitehaven is too busy, but I can hope !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2017)

Several of the blogs / websites (and face***t) have noted Ospreys on the move - One of Rutland's tracked birds - ie 30(05) appears to have started migrating northwards in the past couple of days.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2017)

Chilli.s purves grundy Sirena kebabking


And the first back is  - - - - LM12 (the male) at Loch of the Lowes on 16th March 2017 ... E2A, the rangers at LotL are now convinced that it wasn't the male from the established pair. Pity, but still hoping for early arrivals.

E2A2 - one of the females that has an off-site nest has been seen fishing at Rutland Water (morning 17th March 2017).

to quote Cors Dyfi --- START THE CARRRR !


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 18, 2017)

Go on StoneRoad get out there!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 18, 2017)

Addenda to March 17th ...
1) The Rutland returnee is believed to be Blue 25 (Site C).

2) LM12 has arrived at LotL, just some hours later than the other male seen during the morning ! he has been positively ID'ed, done some fishing and "nestoration" ... he is a week earlier than expected, hope his mate shows up soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2017)

Another Rutland bird - Female Green 5N(04) - has arrived back, on 20th March 2017, previously recorded as breeding at site N.

E2A ...
nicked from Cors Dyfi ...
"Blue 24's sister (Blue 25!) arrived back at Rutland over the weekend and yesterday (ie 20th), Glesni's mum (Green 5N(04)) made it home safely."

Had to chuckle ... one of the websites I use for information has a countdown for arrivals each year, one column is "nest / bird" - the entry for "Blue 24" is "no fixed abode" - I really hope that she gets her man and nest this year (obv not Monty unless Glesni fails to return).


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2017)

Three birds recorded as back today, 22nd March.
kebabking Sirena Chilli.s purves grundy 

MrsG (Glaslyn)
Blue 33(11) and Maya are both back at Manton Bay, Rutland.

But the Loch of the Lowes and Loch Garten females (LM15 and EJ) are overdue.

~~~~~
and Rutland male Blue 1J(13) visited River Gwash Trout Farm on the 20th March


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2017)

23rd March 2017 news :
— Rutland male Blue 28(10) visited Horn Mill Trout Farm 

and I'm pleased to say that ...
EJ (Loch Garten) and LF15 (LotLowes) have both returned safely to their respective nests.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2017)

24th March News :

Blue 24 has turned up  - at Dyfi ... she is back before Glesni and Monty !

e2a - time of arrival was 15:54 GMT


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2017)

27th March News :

From yesterday (26th) White YA (male) has returned to Kielder 1A.

There are quite a few "overdues" in the lists at the moment, ranging from over 4 days late, to due today. I do hope the seven birds concerned arrive soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2017)

28th March News :
Blue 5F (female) spotted on second official nest at Glaslyn.
(The new nest is out of sight of, and a good distance from, the original platform)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2017)

29th March 2017 - News :

The Male (White YC) returned to the nest at Roudsea Wood on the 27th March.

At Kielder's 1A nest site, White YA has been joined by the Unringed female today, 29th March.

(currently; there are eight birds "overdue" compared to their "expected date of return")

Bit of Trivia - both White YA and White YC hatched at the Glaslyn nest, in 2007 and 2008, respectively.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2017)

30th March - News :

Foulshaw Moss, both White YW male and Blue 35 female are on their nest.

and from 28th March, the Rutland Male Blue 30(10) seen at Horn Mill Trout Farm.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2017)

31st March - News :

Additional info from 30th March ...
Balgavies Loch - male ; Green BF
Bassenthwaite - female ;  White KL
and
Rutland Male Blue 01(09) fishing at Horn Mill Trout Farm

and news for today, 31st March ...
Kielder 2 - male ; Yellow 37  (who was hatched at Glaslyn in 2005)
Loch Garten - male ;  Unringed (Odin) has joined EJ

The estimated and actual dates of arrival are widely disagreeing this year, although a few are "spot on" but some birds are up to nine days early and others have been a week late.

Sirena kebabking purves grundy Chilli.s panpete


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2017)

01 April 2017 - News :

Arrivals ...
Balgavies Loch - female White UF has joined her mate.
And my personal favourites !
Dyfi - Unringed male (Monty) and female Blue 12 (Glesni) both arrived today, which as Blue24 is already "in the area" might prove "interesting ... Glensi turned up first, this morning and Monty arrived at 15:42. Which rather spoilt the April Fool (about a rare lichen). But having both birds back, and two days earlier than in 2016, to boot.

and yesterday (31st) ...
Kielder 3 Nest -  Unringed female has returned.
The satellite tagged Female 30(05) has arrived home at Rutland. after a sojourn in Spain and France after travelling up the African coast.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 2, 2017)

Will be on holiday in Allendale next week (waves at StoneRoad ), I'll drag the kids up to Keilder to have a look at the Ospreys.

We'll stop off at some medieval battlefields on the way and hopefully it'll piss it down the whole time - can't have the little shits getting above themselves.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2017)

waves back kebabking  - Let me know when you are passing, there are several good caffs in Halti and Allendale / Alston. In the former, I recommend "Kasteale".

If the weather isn't viable from the viewing point at Keilder; some of the nest cams are streamed at Keilder Castle. (In the caff, strangely) ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2017)

2nd April 2017 - News

Welsh nest ON5 - the unringed fremale (Delyth) arrived on 2 Apr (this is the nest that Dai Dot, from Dyfi founded)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2017)

3rd April 2017 - News :

from yesterday (2nd April)
Bassenthwaite nest - the Unringed male arrived on 2 Apr and joined the female White KL (waiting since 30 March)

Today -
Caerlaverock nest - both the Unringed male and the female White TR arrived on 3 Apr
Kielder nest 2 - the male Yellow 37 has been joined by the female White EB

backdated info ...
Threave Castle nest - the male Black 80 and the female Blue KC are recorded as arrived by 25 March.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 4, 2017)

4th April 2017 - News :

Rutland Wins the challenge - the first EGG!! Maya laid her first egg at 15:15 today (4th April) ! And that took all of 13 days ...

So far, on 2017, there are 11 nests with paired birds out of the 21 and another four birds waiting on their partners of those "monitored" by my sources ...

Oh, and Monty (Dyfi) managed to catch "his n her mullets" in one dive a couple of days ago ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2017)

5th April - News :

And Loch of the Lowes got their first EGG on the 4th of April ... (their blog makes that @ 19:10)

Some backdated ...
Aberfoyle Nest - the Unringed male arrived on 3 Apr - changed to 5th April
(quite late, he was expected on 24th March)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2017)

7th April - News :

Rutland Female 3J(13) seen on nest at Glaslyn

UPDATE :

Second eggs at Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay, today 7th April.

Second Update :

Aran, the unringed male has returned to the Glaslyn ... at 19:42
there was the usual id checking to make, so it wasn't immediately confirmed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2017)

8th April 2017 - News :

arrivals today ...
Border Ospreys - the Unringed female (Delilah)
Kielder nest 4 - the Unringed female
Loch Doon  - the Unringed male (Cullen)
.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2017)

This joint statement was posted by Dyfi and Glaslyn after discussions over the winter after the events in 2016.
Disney World: Osprey Intervention and Ringing | Dyfi Osprey Project
Sirena kebabking purves grundy Chilli.s and anyone else interested
Please read ...

My comment is that it is extremely well written and makes many valid points.
Whoever has so badly upset the ringer needs to wake up and smell the coffee. These are wild birds we are privileged to spy on at their nests, and humanity needs to make up for centuries of persecution and stop the continuing destruction of habitat (and plastic pollution - pick up that bottle and recycle)


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh dear, that's a shame, but even / especially the most well-intentioned acts reported through social media will attract basement-dwellers out for some online thrills.

Good to see the returns on-track!


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2017)

9th April 2017 : News

backdated (from 8th April)
Kielder nest 3 - the Unringed male returned.

I must try and find out if the bryn mawr pair are back ... nest is on private land with difficult access, but still has protection.

E2A - My gentle enquiries failed ...
however ...
today's arrivals include
Border Ospreys nest - Unringed male (Samson) 
Kielder 4 nest - the male, Blue 69,  is back; three days early !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 10, 2017)

10th April : News

No more adult bird arrivals to report, instead - four eggs ...

yesterday, EJ at Loch Garten

and today;
the third eggs at Manton Bay and Loch of the Lowes
plus the first EGG at Kielder this year was laid in Nest 1A (at 12:11)

...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2017)

12th April 2017 : News

Mixed information from the last few days ...

10th April - the 2014 Male Blue CX7 from Loch Doon seen at one of the Welsh nests (will edit/post when I find out which one) 

11th April - first EGG at Bassenthwaite. (Hope they have got their magpie problem under control this year)

12th April - second egg from EJ at Loch Garten.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2017)

13th April : News

Maya (Manton Bay, Rutland) has laid a fourth egg.
This is quite rare, although two nests - Kielder 1A and Balgavies Loch succeeded in hatching four chicks last year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 14, 2017)

14th April 2017 : News

Yesterday, the 13th April, the 2013 hatched Dyfi female Blue 2R (Clarach) seen at Rutland. Hope she finds a male there (and maybe she breeds this year; I would love it if this projected pairing came to Wales).

Today - eggs  ;
second at Bassenthwaite
and Glensi (Dyfi) has laid her first for 2017 (her 11th) this morning.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 15, 2017)

Had a fantastic day at Kielder today - breezy, sunny, and a short sharp shower.

Was able to see nest 1A from the observation point on the other side of the water. Watching it on the webcam is one thing, seeing it through a telescope is something very different. Massive big up in a area (aging cultural reference..) to everyone at Kielder and further afield who makes this happen!

Food still excellent at the castle cafe - kids had sausages, beans and chips for £3. We wore them out on this brilliant, brilliant day in this wonderful, exquisite place - and the fatty in the child carrier wore me out...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2017)

16th April 2017 : News

Yesterday;
the third egg arrived at Loch Garten.

Today;
the first egg at Kielder 2.
and
The unringed female (Angel) joined her male, the unringed (Cullen), who has waited since 8 Apr at the Loch Doon nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2017)

17th April : News

Glensi laid her second egg at Dyfi.

and yesterday (16th) the Aberfoyle pair were recorded as having returned to their nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2017)

18th April 2017 : News

Third egg at Bassenthwaite.

Welsh Nest ON5; the Unringed male (Dylan) has returned today (18th) where his mate has been waiting for the past couple of weeks.

On 17th April, Bassenthwaite's White 14 - male, born 2013 - was seen at Esthwaite, not far form Anbleside, after returning from Africa.

The Tweed Valley male, White SS returned on 15th April (note: 2016 breeding failed, possibly due to the female being much younger, and obviously inexperienced, and one chick was predated).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2017)

20th April : News

Yesterday (19th) ...
First egg of 2017 for MrsG at Pont Croesor
Fourth egg at Kielder 1A (this pair also had four chicks last year, one disappeared when fledging)
Second egg at Kielder 2

and today - Third egg for Monty and Glesni at Dyfi. Also "Clarach" has been seen at Aberfoyle, in Scotland recently.



As Ospreys start incubation with the first egg, we should be seeing chicks hatching in about 35 to 43 days from 4th April onwards.

E2A - the Foulshaw nest has been abandoned in favour of another, nearby site, this year.
E2A2 - quick update with some fab news, Foulshaw Moss have heard that one of their chicks from 2014 has been spotted looking healthy and well in Scotland. Great news he made the journey back safely. Hopefully he'll find a partner and a nest of his own, soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2017)

23rd April 2017 : News  (Apologies for not posting over last two days ...)

Kielder Nest 4 - first egg on the 21st April

22nd ...
First eggs for the nests at Border Ospreys and Caerlaverock.
Second egg at Glaslyn and third egg at Kielder Nest 2.

Nothing posted so far for today.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 24, 2017)

24th April : News

actually yesterday (23rd) - 3rd egg at the Roudsea Wood nest

today - 2nd egg at the Kielder 4 nest.

Rutland (Manton Bay) and Loch of the Lowes are both on day 20 for incubation of their first egg, so something like halfway along.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 25, 2017)

25th April 2017 : News

yesterday - 24th - the first egg was laid at Kielder 3 Nest

today - MrsG has produced her third egg at Pont Croesor.

25th April 
*Blue S6 (2015)*, a female from a Rutland off-site nest returns to the UK.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2017)

29th April 2017 : News

Catch up time !

26th -
Loch Doon - first egg

27th -
Kielder Nest 3 - second egg
Kielder Nest 4 - third egg

28th -
Border Nest pair now have their third egg.

29th -
Spotted facebook / blog posts about the Rutland born female 5F, on the Pont Croesor nest. It is MrsG and Aran who are on the Glaslyn Nest.
Bulletin: Blue 5F on the Pont Croesor Nest | Bywyd Gwyllt Glaslyn Wildlife
(I really don't like white text on black backgrounds !)

and Clarach (born at Dyfi) who returned last year, now seems settled with an unringed male at a nest near Aberfoyle.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2017)

1st May 2017 : News

29th April -
Loch Doon - second egg

30th April -
Kielder Nest 3 - third egg

maybe more later ...

incubation is now well underway at most of the monitored nests.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 4, 2017)

4th May 2017 : News

Today - Monty and Glesni (Cors Dyfi) are Grandparents, as Clarach(2R-2013) has laid an egg in the Aberfoyle nest.

and Loch Doon has had their third egg, it was laid on (approx.). 2nd May 2017

Tragedy late today - 5F has laid three eggs at the Pont Creosor nest, Aran is trying to keep two females / nests (which is a tall order, especially as they are about a mile apart). Unfortunately, a carrion crow has predated one 5F's eggs earlier today.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 11, 2017)

Been rather quite on the official news front for the past few days ...

10th May 2017 : News
Clarach has laid her third egg at Aberfoyle.

E2A :  *Blue S1*, a 2015 male hatched at the Manton Bay nest seen back at Rutland for the first time.

The hatching period is approaching, 35 to 43 days incubation is the usual timescale.
Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay will be vying for first chicks ...
11th May will be day 37 for these two nests.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2017)

12th May 2016 : NEWS

FIRST 2017 CHICK HATCHED AT MANTON BAY ! - this morning, just after 11:30.
(Double celebrations at Rutland, as the recent male returnee Blue S1 was one of the first Maya and 33 had together in 2015)

kebabking Chilli.s Sirena purves grundy


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2017)

13th May 2016 : News

Egg 2 - of four - has hatched at Manton Bay.
and it looks likely that the first chick* is appearing at Loch of the Lowes
E2A - *hatched at 14:30 or thereabouts ....

backdated info - late egg-laying news.
Loch Arkaig nest - the unringed male (Louis) and the unringed female (Aila) - their first egg was laid on 10 May.

There will be a few missing bits of information from some nests, which may appear later than expected, this happens most years. when I spot it, I'll update.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 15, 2017)

15th May 2017 : News

Rutland have announced the sad news that Chick 2 passed away overnight. No further information.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2017)

16th May : News

Another chick has hatched at Manton Bay (Rutland).
The first chick has appeared at Loch Garten.

17th May - no further info ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2017)

18th May 2017 : News

three eggs reported to have hatched today.

the first one for the Bassenthwaite nest (really hope that their local magpies have better things to predate than osprey chicks this year ...)

the second chick at Loch Garten.

the second chick in Loch of the Lowes


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2017)

20th May 2017 : News

Mixed bag of news today (for the 19th).
first the good event - second chick at Bassenthwaite ...

The sad news is from Rutland.
the fourth egg at Manton Bay hatched early evening but didn't survive the night.

E2A - another good event - the first chick appears to have arrived at Threave Castle ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2017)

21st May 2017 : News

potentially heartbreaking information from Loch Garten ...

RSPB shares public's concerns for osprey chicks - BBC News

at least human interference does not seem to have been the cause.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 21, 2017)

Thats sad news, but I suppose inevitable one day. With the amount of research and observation  these birds get, we have a story of the realities of osprey life. Thanks for all the updates good/bad.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2017)

21st May 2017 : News

Good news - first chick has arrived at Cors Dyfi, timed 12:46 today.
They have a guess the date/time competition, and this year fund-raised for a defibrillator.

Odin has been missing for three days from Loch Garten, and EJ has had to go fishing for herself.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2017)

27th May 2017 : News
Belated updates ...

3rd chick hatched at Bassenthwaite on the 22nd.

2nd and 3rd chicks - Cors Dyfi on 22nd and 26th respectively.

Glaslyn - 1st and 2nd chicks on 26th and 27th ... (will have to check on the Pont Croesor nest events, will add info later)

Kielder 1A - chicks assumed to have hatched on 17th 20th and 23rd May (not sure about 4th egg) but the nest structure is preventing easy viewing at present.
Kielder 2 - 24th and 25th May hatchings

Loch Garten - with Odin failing to return from a fishing trip, all three chicks have died. EJ will probably protect her nest and hopefully find another male to pair bond with over the rest of the summer.

Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay are continuing to raise their respective broods.

At least one chick has arrived at Roudsea Wood.

I think that is a fair summary of the current situation, apologies for not posting over the last few days.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2017)

29th May 2017 : News

First chicks have hatched at "Border Ospreys" and at Caerlaverock


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2017)

30th May : News

yesterday (29th) the third chick emerged at Glaslyn

today ...
Caerlaverock - 2nd chick hatched.
Kielder 4 - 1st chick appeared.

All the "bobble-heids" (that have survived this far) seem to be doing well.
(The national average is 1.1 fledged per nest per year, apparently)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 3, 2017)

Another catch-up News Post.
Mostly hatchings ...
31st May 2017 -
Border Ospreys, 2nd chick; Caerlaverock, 3rd chick; Kielder 3, 1st chick; Kielder 4, 2nd chick;
and 1st June - Kielder 4, 3rd chick;

Some difficult news ...
The Glaslyn / Pont Croesor situation has resulted in the male (Aran) choosing to support Mrs G, the pair and nest bond seems to have been too strong. This has meant that 5f and her eggs have, effectively, been deserted, thus 5f has gone fishing for herself in recent days. This is the natural consequence of a male attempting to have an additional / back-up nest and having to choose which one to support.
Technically, the PC nest should have been located outside Aran's existing territory, but it appears that it wasn't.
I suspect that, as with the similar situation with Blue24 at Cors Dyfi last year, a licence will be applied for - in order to remove it over the winter. Hopefully, 5f will find another nest site and a male to breed during 2018.

The female failed to return to the Tweed Valley nest, although White SS was back by 15th April - nest failed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 6, 2017)

Just waiting to see if/when Clarach hatches out her first chicks ...

The bad weather means plenty of "mumbrellas" and several males have been observed to feed their mates and chicks so the youngsters spend the least possible time exposed to the wet and wind ... fingers crossed the weather improves quickly.

Unfortunately the relentless rain will probably finish off any very small chicks; the fatal combination of wet & cold on a small chick that can't regulate body temperature itself, and a lack of feeding opportunities. it looks likely that chick3 at Kielder 4 will not survive overnight, but the older two may as they did get some fish today.  This situation may apply at other nests with chicks recently hatched.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2017)

It would appear that grotty weather has meant the loss of six chicks this year from the group of nests monitored by Wildlife Forum - including one of Clarach's (at Aberfoyle) and Kielder4. Additionally, the three chicks at Loch Garten perished when "Odin" failed to return from a fishing trip.

However, much better news is that Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay have ringed their chicks. (16th and 21st Junes 2017, respectively).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2017)

27th June 2017 : News update.
Ringing in progress this morning at Cors Dyfi, and Kielder 1A accomplished that task yesterday.
further details tba later ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2017)

Update for progress / details of ringing ... by date.

Loch of the Lowes [16/6] PH1 (m) PH2 (f)
Manton Bay [21/6] 2AM (m) 2AN (f)
(note that Rutland Osprey project "supervise" eight nests in total and they still have chicks in five nests left to ring)
Bassenthwaite [24/6] U6, U8 (m) U7 (f)
Kielder 1A [26/6] Y9, 8P (f) 6P (m)
Dyfi [27/6] Z2 (m) Z3 , Z4 (f)

Ringing is usually done when the chicks are around five to six weeks old, leaving about two weeks before fledging occurs. If there isn't a suitable weather window, the ringing will not be attempted, as the risk from a premature attempt at flying would be too great.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2017)

Further ringing update.
Threave Castle [29/6] PL3 (m), PL4 (f)
Kielder 2 [30/6] 7L (f), 7P (m)
Glaslyn [1/7/2017] Z6.Z7,Z8 all three males

and e2a, late news ...
Roudsea Wood [3/7] 1N (f)

and e2a2 - I have read that one of the juveniles from Foulshaw Moss, hatched in  previous years (probably 2014), has been noted as returning from their first migration earlier (April/May 2017 approximately), no further details.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2017)

Update for 6th July 2017.

Ringing;
Kielder 4 [5/7] 8L(m) and 3L(f)

Fledging;
Loch of the Lowes {5/7} PH2 (f)
Manton Bay {5/7} 2AN (f)

Wonderful !


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 7, 2017)

7th July News Update

Ringing;
Border Ospreys [7/7] PX6 (f) PX9, PY0 (m)

Fledging;
update to Loch of the Lowes - PH2 airborne at 14:14
ditto Manton Bay - 2AN airborne at 10:14

today -
Manton Bay {7/7} 2AM airborne at 09:26


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 12, 2017)

12th July News Update.

Apols for missing out a couple of days, but been otherwise occupied.

backdated ...
Fledging
Loch of the Lowes {9/7} PH1
Threave Castle {9/7} PL4 airborne at 13:46

Bassenthwaite {11/7} U8
Dyfi {11/7} Z2 ( Aeron) airborne at 18:06
I'm going to have a very soft spot for this chap - I was resident in Aeron Hall at the College of Librarianship in Aberystwyth as a post-grad student; many, many years ago ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2018)

Apologies for not covering the departures last season. I don't think last year was particularly successful, mainly because of the bad weather.
Personally, my Real Life was getting most complicated, as my OH had some serious health issues, two operations later, and a good recovery later.
However ... kebabking Sirena Chilli.s purves grundy 
It is well under a week for the first arrivals to be due back at their respective nests - this is the countdown from the 45 birds (22 nests and Blue24) officially followed by the UK Ospreys website.
I hope to monitor and report back here on a regular basis.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2018)

*First Arrival of 2018 ...
*
MAYA - the female at Rutland Water's Manton Bay nest - arrived about 12:35  on 12 March 2018 (webcam view, eating a trout on the nest). This is the earliest ever arrival for the RW birds.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 13, 2018)

Excellent news - fingers crossed for an increase!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2018)

Poking about on somewhere else just now, I found a report that LH10, one of Clarach's offspring had been observed in Southern Spain. (So that is at least one of Monty's & Glensni's grandchicks surviving their first migration)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 15, 2018)

Second Arrival of 2018 ...

on the 14th March (8 days earlier than expected from 2017 date)
Blue 33, the male paired with Maya on the Manton Bay nest at Rutland Water

Keep Looking Up !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2018)

Third Arrival ...

The female (LF15) at Lock of the Lowes (at 0730 on the first day of Spring and three days early) but her mate has not yet shown up and is now 4 days late, compared to 2017.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 21, 2018)

Silly question perhaps...

Do the Ospreys live together when they are in Africa, migrate separately, and join up together again when they get to their breeding grounds, or do they only meet up for the bad thing and raising the chicks, and have nothing to do with each other for the rest of the year?

Cheers.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi kebabking - The Ospreys pair for life, once established, but only for breeding.
Sometimes a more dominant male or female will displace one from a resident pair, if this happens then the existing eggs/chicks are usually kicked out, if this happens early enough the new pair may attempt a late clutch. 
Adults and chicks/juveniles migrate separately, UK & European birds normally go to West Africa, satellite tracking and mark 1 eyeball observations have shown mainly to Senegal & Gambia - but others only go as far as Spain or some go further afield, the furthest ends up off Cameroon (and he nests in Finland !).
HTH


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2018)

fourth arrival :

EJ the breeding female is now resident again at Abernethy, Loch Garten - arrived @ 17:45 today (21st March); she is 21 this year - ringed July 1997 - and it will be her 15th breeding season.
She will need a new male this year as her long term partner Odin failed to return from a fishing trip mid-season last year, and thus the nest failed in 2017.

Also Blue 11 and 28 (both males) have been seen at River Gwash fish farm in the last couple of days. (Not too far from Rutland Water)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2018)

Fifth Arrival :

Blue 24 - back at Cors Dyfi at 1107 today (22nd March - which is two days early)

I was expecting MrsG to be back, but no sign so far ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2018)

Blue24 has visited the Pont Croeser nest (not MrsG's but quite close) on Saturday 24th.

No other news, although I'm convinced I saw an Osprey yesterday !
e2a - probably a buzzard, as it was perched high in a pine tree and quite some distance away.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2018)

Update for 25th March 2018.

Black80, the Threave Castle Male is back. He's a Glaslyn descendant, hatched in 2006 [ 11(98) and unringed female (MrsG?)]

Additional info ...
Of the two birds seen at the River Gwash Fish Farm - Blue11 is the male for the Rutland "C" nest and Blue28 also nests locally, but his site is not named ...

Have been getting a bit worried about MrsG but just seen this ...
"Mrs G's arrival dates at Glaslyn: 
2005 - April 22nd
2006 - March 29th...
2007 - March 28th
2008 - March 27th
2009 - March 22nd
2010 - March 23rd
2011 - March 20th
2012 - March 20th
2013 - March 24th
2014 - March 22nd
2015 - March 19th
2016 - March 23rd
2017 - March 22nd"
So that's four which were later than today - all were cold springs, weather-wise. Fingers and toes crossed for a quick appearance !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2018)

The next arrival (as there are some "no-shows" in the list) updated today (29th) ...

is the Balgavies Loch Male, Green BF, was due 30th March and actually arrived 27th March 2018.

Oh, and Maya was quick off the mark, she laid her first egg on the 28th March 2018 !!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2018)

29th March ...
After a "false alarm" last night from a cheeky interloper eating a fish, today at 1141 saw LM12 return to Loch of the Lowes.
(an egg could be laid in about a week ...)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2018)

30th March 2018

Female Blue35 is back at Foulshaw Moss. (I think this pair may have shifted to another nest last year, but still in the monitored area).

I was wondering if Maya would produce a second egg today or tomorrow, her first was one of the earliest recorded ...

Still no sign of MrsG, if she doesn't turn up, maybe Blue24 and Aran will get together ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2018)

Addendum to 30th March ...

Blue KC the female at the Threave Castle nest has rejoined her mate Black 80 today, 30th March

Blue24 appears to have been visiting most of the Welsh Nests, and seemingly doing the egg-cup scraping actions ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2018)

Second Addendum for 30th March (poss 31st)
Maya has laid her second egg of 2018


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2018)

Sometime between 1400/1530 (approx.) today, 1at of April 2018 ...

*MRS G came home to the Glaslyn Nest* (she's about 10 days later than expected) and this will be her 15th breeding season ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 4, 2018)

At what feel like a long wait, some new arrivals to report.
4th April 2018
Cors Dyfi ; the unringed male - Monty - with the orange eyes		
Foulshaw Moss ; the male White YW has re-joined Blue35
Kielder 2 nest ; now has the female White EB back again

...

e2a - the expected Third Egg arrived at Manton Bay overnight yesterday. The male (33) is trying to do more of the incubation than Maya thinks is respectable ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2018)

5th April ;

Yellow37 the male at Kielder Nest 2 has returned, just a day after WhiteEB

...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2018)

6th April ;

It looks like the unringed Male (Aran) has returned to the Glaslyn nest, the watchers are "almost certain" of their identification.

Loch Arkaig nest; the unringed female (Aila) returned today (6/4) 
: e2a :  as has the unringed male (Louis)

Loch Doon nest;  Angel, the unringed female is back ... so two more ladies-in-waiting !

Apparently, the saga of the Welsh Ospreys is being interesting again - there is an informative post of the Dyfi facebook site with the details, it reads a bit like a soap opera - I hope that Blue24 & DiaDot do succeed in raising a family this year !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2018)

7th April ;

Monty (the Dyfi male) is currently pair-bonding with Blue3J - but Glesni could still return home, some birds have been severely delayed by bad weather in Southern Europe.

Status Update from Kielder ...
2 April: just before noon, YA began his 3rd Spring migration (this has me confused as to which bird this is, will check and report back ... I wonder if they mean UV ?)
4 April: White EB was perched on her nest edge, Nest 2, at 08.00
5 April: Yellow 37 landed on Nest 2 at 08.43
6 April: Mrs 69 was seen on Nest 4
7 April: Blue 69 of Nest 4 and White YA of Nest 1A both arrived home


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2018)

8th April;

The database I'm using has confirmed the Kielder arrivals.
plus
Border Ospreys say their unringed male (Samson) returned yesterday, the 7th April 2018

Next "arrivals" should be some more eggs ...
(I am sure that Maya has actually produced three this year).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2018)

9th April ;

morning bulletin.
Update from Caerlaverock, both the unringed male and the female WhiteTR returned to their nest on Sunday 8th April 2018.
Still no sign of Glesni at Dyfi, but the PontCreoser female (5f) that produced an attempt at secondary mate by Aran last year has also returned - hopefully there will be another male and Aran will be otherwise occupied ! (The nest is not too close, and not visible from the Glaslyn nest, so fingers crossed)

E2A - Dyfi named an unringed female "Seren" a few seasons ago, I've just now found out that this is the female at Welsh Nest ON5 (Llyn Clywedog ?) now known as Delyth and had bred with "Dai Dot" who was displaced by "Dylan" between 2015 and 2016. Definitely reads like the script for a soap opera !

E2A2 - This weekend also saw the return of the male at Welsh ON4 - noted by Cors Dyfi - (I was wondering who it was I saw flying over yesterday early evening ... I'm about equidistant between Glaslyn /Pont Creoser, the ON4 site and a couple of their fishing grounds.)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2018)

9th April;
Evening Bulletin ...

Delyth has arrived home to Clywedog, and displaced DaiDot and Blue24 at ON5. The latter tried to oust 3J from Dyfi, but appears to have failed. Glesni is still not back.
There are a number of other platforms in North Wales that need taking over ...

Tonight, about 1810-15, I witnessed some local hooligans (aka herring gulls) mobbing either a buzzard or an osprey above Penrhyndeudreath. Very noisy acrobatics for quite some minutes. I didn't see any fish, which would have helped the ID. My eyesight isn't that good and I was looking at silhouettes for most of the time.
However, the non-gull headed off in the direction (roughly) of ON4 ...

Another update may appear later tonight.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2018)

11th April 2018;

lunchtime bulletin.
Upthread I mentioned that the arrival season for the Welsh Ospreys could be compared to a soap opera. Well, I've now caught up with the Bassenthwaite saga. Their unringed male arrived back on the 2nd April, since then he has been dallying with two different females, both unringed, therefore not the regular female for this nest. So WhiteKL is now 12 days later than expected.
No sign of Glesni, who is 10 days late ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2018)

11th April;

Afternoon bulletin
Seems that Daidot has been re-instated by Delyth at ON5 ...
Also, Mrs WhiteYA returned on the 9th to her nest (1A) at Kielder.
.
No additional eggs to the three recorded at Manton Bay, it will probably be a few more days before the next ones are laid. I suspect that Loch of the Lowes will oblige first.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2018)

12th April;
Round up bulletin (mid-afternoon)
There are some shenanigans at the Aberfolye nest (Clarach breed there last year, so the ringed female may be her, with two unringed males disputing as to who gets to stay).
Glesni is not back yet - as with a number of other birds, probably due to bad weather on their migration routes.
No more nests with eggs, it is still a trifle early, just the 3 at Manton Bay.

Yesterday I was treated to another display by the local gulls vs Ospreys. The Ospreys may have been having a dispute of their own ... timings can be interesting on when birds leave the area of the Glaslyn and ON4 nests (or the seaward fishing grounds) and then appear overhead here.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2018)

Back home and finally had a chance to start checking for Osprey news. (so there may be several edits to this post this evening)

15th April - according to Cors Dyfi, Clarach is back at Aberfoyle.

14th April - Dunkeld (Loch of the Lowes) at 2241hrs first egg to LF15 this year.

13th April - EJ appears to have an attentive male, so awaiting developments.

Third e2a - first egg laid at Foulshaw Moss on 15th April 2018


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2018)

19th April 2018 - roundup news bulletin

19th - MrsG has laid the first egg of her 15th breeding season at Glaslyn.

Aberfoyle; Clarach has an unringed male paying her the appropriate attention.

Possibly more news to follow ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2018)

Further info (19th April)

3rd egg at Loch of the Lowes.
Date for Clarach and partner - both arrived on 15th April.

Looks increasingly likely that Glensi has "Failed to Return" and Monty, therefore, has a new mate, Blue3J. Still probably too early for their first egg.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2018)

Update for 22nd April 2018.

Late arrival ...
the unringed female (Delilah) has turned up at Border Ospreys.

Eggs ...
second for MrsG at Glaslyn
and first for Blue3J (with Monty at Cors Dyfi)

e2a - correction for earlier info ; the male (Dylan) is back at ON5

This begs the questions, was it DaiDot seen earlier at ON5, and if so - where has he gone

Plus, where is Blue24 ?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2018)

Two ospreys have decided to pitch up home on Llyn Brenig. Should be plenty of fish there for them


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Two ospreys have decided to pitch up home on Llyn Brenig. Should be plenty of fish there for them



Thanks for that info - 'tis, brilliant news ! I wonder if I can find out which ones. I'm hoping one is Blue24 ... goes off to investigate.

e2a - not found identity info (yet) but maybe this is the same pair who were there last year. Speculation is Blue24 ...
Not the Scottish bird "Jimmy" as he was electrocuted a couple of years ago. However, the pole transformer design / location changed to be more bird friendly. Local landowners have put up platforms and Llyn Brenig is known as a feeding station stop on migration routes.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks for that info - 'tis, brilliant news ! I wonder if I can find out which ones. I'm hoping one is Blue24 ... goes off to investigate.


I've got it as a word doc which is the weekly fishing report. If you want i can send you the report just PM me an addy.  

As I understand it a young male who has showed up before returned this year and he has now been joined by a female. They are really hopeful they will bed in. There's unlimited fish for them there


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks for that info - 'tis, brilliant news ! I wonder if I can find out which ones. I'm hoping one is Blue24 ... goes off to investigate.


Here's the blurb



> We are really optimistic that we will have a pair of nesting Ospreys at Llyn Brenig this year. In order that this hope will become a reality we ask that fishermen keep a sensible distance away from the nesting site and respect the needs of the Osprey particularly over the next few crucial weeks when they might very well be laying their eggs.(See attached sheet).


  and from the previous



> We have had a number of sightings this week of the Osprey which is fantastic news. One has been seen on the Osprey nest which augurs well for the future of this magnificent bird at the Brenig. We would urge everyone to observe the warning signs near to the nesting areas.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Here's the blurb
> 
> and from the previous



Thanks again. When I'm next in North Wales, I'm visiting ! and asking my contacts about it ...

Oh, MrsG has three eggs and Blue3J has two as of this morning ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 26, 2018)

Looking back at the nests covered by the monitoring websites ...
the following birds have "Failed to Return" for the 2018 season, it is highly unlikely that they will appear now, so RIP to these three, there will have been other failures this spring, probably due to bad weather.
WhiteKL, was due 30th March, Bassenthwaite female
Blue12 (Glesni) was due 1st April, Cors Dyfi female
The unringed male for Kielder3 due back on 8th April - there is a faint possibility that this one might still turn up.

The Loch Garten female, WhiteEJ may or may not have a new male - to replace Odin (unringed) who failed to return from a fishing trip last year, which lead to the deaths of the chicks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2018)

27th April 2018

According to the Kielder Osprey blog summary :-
All but the nest 3 male returned between 4th and 16th April.
As of 1400 on the 27th, all three breeding pairs have two eggs.

The Loch Garten blog / forum have confirmed that a young male has settled down with EJ, they have two eggs so far. He is doing some incubation, supplying a few fish and defending the nest against ravens / other ospreys. So, very hopeful signs ...

Unfortunately, NoRing at Bassenthwaite hasn't yet found a substitute for the missing WhiteKL, and time is running out on the normal breeding timescale.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2018)

28th April 2018 News + Updates as this will have to be in several stages ...

First up - News from Cors Dyfi.
3J laid her 3rd egg (around 1000 or so, will correct if I find the exact time)

Second up - News from Glaslyn & Dyfi ... (copied from Dyfi's faceb00k)
GWYNANT IS BACK!!
At just after 7pm yesterday evening he landed on one of the nest platforms surrounding the Glaslyn nest.
Gwynant (Blue 3R) is a 2014 Dyfi chick and was Glesni's first son.
...
But LOOK - Gwynant has AMBER EYES like his Dad!
Blog and video tonight, WHOOP WHOOP, Go Gwynant !!!!!

Third up - Pont Creosor
The female 3J laid an egg this morning, probably Aran's but if 3R stays around ... 3R certainly displaced Aran yesterday, so we'll have to see.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 4, 2018)

4th May 2018 - News Update ...

All the normal activities on the regular nests, Maya (at Manton Bay, Rutland) must be getting close towards her first egg hatching ...

Unfortunately, a corvid managed to snaffle Clarach's first egg - however, it looks like she'll lay more - the next egg was laid 1st May) 

Some good news for Blue24 watchers; she appears to have settled down with a Scottish bird BlueHR7 at a nest about 40 miles from Dyfi. The better news is that incubation seems to be taking place. Fingers crossed !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 5, 2018)

5th May 2018 - News Update.

Looks like Maya and Blue33(11) have hatched their first chick. [about 1600 - 1730] Congrats to the happy couple !


----------



## kebabking (May 6, 2018)

Do we know much about how much the Ospreys move their breeding locations about, and what proportion of Ospreys move breeding locations to completely different places to where they were born?

So Ospreys born in Scandanavia breeding in Scotland, Ospreys born Scotland breeding in Wales or Rutland - that kind of thing...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 6, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Do we know much about how much the Ospreys move their breeding locations about, and what proportion of Ospreys move breeding locations to completely different places to where they were born?
> 
> So Ospreys born in Scandanavia breeding in Scotland, Ospreys born Scotland breeding in Wales or Rutland - that kind of thing...




Currently, my understanding of this is ...

Once established, a pair will return to "their" nest each year. If one "fails to return" the remaining partner will accept a new mate fairly readily. Very occasionally, a pair will be displaced by other birds or change a site if the tree / platform ceases to be the best site - See the Cors Dyfi history with Monty and his mates, also Kielder 1 pair moved home to Nest1A ...

Birds have been attracted to nest platforms under / near to migration routes, or humanly translocated to new areas, eg Wales / Cumbria and Rutland respectively.

Naturally speaking; ringing and tracking studies have shown male juveniles tend to return to breed near their natal nest (but not always ! note that a couple of the Kielder and Cumbrian birds were hatched at Glaslyn). Females tend to wander a little further afield before settling onto a nest.
Basically, for most birds, the first year or two as they return from migration is spent prospecting for nest sites and the resources surrounding those sites. Once settled at a site, the breeding imperative hurries them home each spring.
This means that the nest platform clusters strategy will work overall. The platform nests are built to resemble existing nests as Ospreys will "take over" if the opportunity is there. Blue24 is a female that has spent several years largely in N Wales seeking both a site and a male, in 2018 she has finally settled at nest in a "new" area thus widening the Welsh cluster.
Ospreys do have territories, but if nests and food are plentiful, most birds will tolerate neighbours, as long as they are not too close.

Hope that is helpful !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2018)

8th May update ...

Two chicks and another on the way out at Manton Bay. The second hatched on the 6th.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2018)

Update : 17th May 2018

The Manton Bay pair were very quick off the mark, it will probably be a week before we see chicks at Loch of the Lowes.

In the meantime ---
Cors Dyfi posted this today.
_"BREAKING NEWS
MERIN (Blue W1 - 2015 - male) - is alive, well and breeding - in DENMARK!!!
So, that's the first-born from 2013, 2014 and 2015 all back as adults now. 
Glesni would be very proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 50p"
_
[the 50p reference is the "fine" for anthropomorphic remarks]


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2018)

Additional Information.

It would appear that Roy Dennis - one of the team involved with the highly successful Rutland Water translocation project - is involved with a similar project, this time around Poole Harbour.

I wish them all the best ...


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2018)

StoneRoad 

Went to Llyn Brenig today and boy what a treat it was. I've been fishing there for about 4 years now and they've had a few visitors on their nest platform but never a long term stay. As mentioned previously they have a pair there now who seem to have settled it.

We stayed north of the lake all morning as that's where the fish were so did wonder if they'd still be around. We ventured down the Brenig Arm for lunch where the platform is I'm pleased to report and we watched them for over and hour. They are so magnificent. Mrs Frieda wanted to get off the boat to watch them from the opposite side of the Arm and was so excited she fell in the drink she had a further hour of binocular heaven whilst I fished. They are very playful with each other in flight and are frequently on and off the nest. They weren't fishing though. The centre thinks they're on eggs but I'm not sure that they really know that because they've rightly put and exclusion zone around the nest site and both male and female were in the air quite together a lot. 

Later on we were fishing the dam wall and the two of them were flying over our boat for about 15 minutes making that lovely shrilling noise they make and dancing with each other in the sky. It was majestic. 

I've seen ospreys when I've been fishing in Scotland but never seen anything this spectacular. It was like being in your own nature documentary 

They've been trying for years to attract these visitors back so hopefully everyone is working together now to make sure they frequent these shores for good. There are plenty of fish for these wonderful birds.

Quote of the day from a guy in another boat fishing near me on the Dam Wall...

"Are they Hawks Gwyn or is that a pair of buzzards?"
"That's not a pair of Buzzards Derek that's a pair of fucking Ospreys oh my fucking god! They're ospreys mate" 

Get yourself up there SR


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2018)

Update from Cors Dyfi : this morning, ID confirmed.

The male TEGID (sole survivor from 2016, after his sister died) has been back at his natal nest ... seen 19th May 2018


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2018)

news from Loch of the Lowes ...

Their first chick of 2018 has hatched.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2018)

NEWS UPDATE :

There is a chick at Glaslyn ...
Fantastic, wonderful, excellent, brilliant news - 
First crack at 09.38 - out by 09.49 (that's FAST)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2018)

Apologies for the lack of updates - RL has had the bad manners to intervene.

One item worth noting ...
The two chicks at Mantan Bay were ringed 15th June - will edit details later
e2a ringed BTO and with on right leg the Darvics are; Male ringed 3AU and the female 3AW.

e2a2 : a Fun Fact - one of the sea bass that Aran has brought to MrsG this year contained a freshly caught sand eel.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 24, 2018)

I (think i caught) a very far off glimpse of one of the Ospreys at Llyn Brenig. The café there has excellent cakes...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2018)

Pleased about that kebabking - I still haven't had the opportunity to visit Llyn Brenig, despite being in the TLC of Wales since Thursday.

On the way to Bleanau this afternoon I had a good view of one of the Bryn Mawr pair, drifting past the treetops, it was the male I think but without a fish ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2018)

The three chicks at Glaslyn were ringed yesterday evening ...
Their details are as follows;
Chick 1: Darvic KS3 - Female
Chick 2: Darvic KS1 - Female
Chick 3: Darvic KS2 - Male

In other news, it looks likely that the Bryn Mawr nest has failed this year - if I can find more details, I will add them.
Additionally, it seems that Clarach (one of the 2013 Dyfi chicks, now breeding in Scotland) lost all her eggs to corvid predation.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2018)

Back dated from 4th July.

Blue24's sole chick was ringed today at Llyn Brennig. Judged female (and she's big - 1770g).

And Monty brought two sea bass (one in each foot) to the nest this afternoon, all gone in less than half an hour !


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2018)

Missed this ...
According to Rutland Osprey Project, the two chicks fledged from the Manton Bay nest on the 27th June.

(These two has something of a headstart this year)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2018)

Various nest watchers are beginning to report both ringing and the later (pre-)fledging events.

The summary site I usually go to is not updating, so I will need to do some investigations before posting information.

I know that Dyfi have ringed their three ... details to follow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2018)

The three youngsters at Glaslyn have all fledged; the last one (KS2, male) at 08:07 on 21st July.

The first one at Dyfi (the male, Dinas) fledged today at 14:31


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 11, 2018)

Now for the end of season news.

The females have started their autumn migrations.

LF15 has probably left from Loch of the Lowes


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 5, 2019)

Time to re-incarnate this thread ...

Less than a week to go for the earliest predicted arrival (ie Maya the female of the Manton Bay nest, Rutland Water)

I've been checking then countdowns on this link / site ...
United Kingdom Ospreys - Countdown (Date/Time order)


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Time to re-incarnate this thread ...
> 
> Less than a week to go for the earliest predicted arrival (ie Maya the female of the Manton Bay nest, Rutland Water)
> 
> ...


Looking forward to fishing the Brenig with these lovelies filling the sky again this year


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2019)

And the prize for the first announced arrival of 2019 goes to ...
( ... drum roll ... )

Maya, the female for the Manton Bay nest, Rutland.
She arrived at 10:39 on the 14th of March 2019.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2019)

And the second bird to arrive ...

LM12 (the male at Loch of the Lowes) who was recorded at 17:21 on 15th March 2019


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2019)

The weather (ie winds, mainly) has probably upset some birds' migrations.
Quite a few birds are later than they were in 2018.

However, two arrivals were recorded yesterday, 23rd March 2019
specifically, Blue 33, the Manton Bay male
and the female LF15 from Loch of the Lowes.

Their separate challenge will be which one lays the first egg, and ditto hatching ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2019)

During my travels between Northumberland and Kings Lynn yesterday, I thought I saw at least a couple of Ospreys, in fact, one was very close to home and hence Kielder ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> <snip>However, two arrivals were recorded yesterday, 23rd March 2019
> specifically, Blue 33, the Manton Bay male
> and the female LF15 from Loch of the Lowes.<snip>



Times recorded were Blue33 @ 18:02 and LF15 @17:47 (info added much later today)

None of the other birds from observed nests turned up today, but several other birds have been recorded at feeding and nest sites in recent days.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2019)

Correction - Black80, the Threave Castle male (hatched in 2006 at Glaslyn) arrived back 24th March 2019 (time not specified).


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2019)

Today's arrival on 25th March ...
... at 09:08 was MrsG at Glaslyn for her 16th season.
After about 10secs she took off to chase two corvids away.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm _almost _convinced that I saw an Osprey in the Elan Valley this week.

It was the best part of a Km away, so ID was, at the least, sub-optimal, but it did look like an Osprey, and it was over one of the resovoirs for about 5 minutes.

Reported sighting to Glaslyn osprey project.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2019)

kebabking - just for you ...
Wednesday, 27th March - Blue24 has returned to her nest at Llyn Brenig (apparently without dropping into Dyfi or Glaslyn on the way ...)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2019)

30th March at 19:28 and Blue3J aka Telyn, the female at the main Dyfi nest, arrives ... but not Monty, yet !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2019)

Arrivals 31st March 2019 ...

Both the Kielder 1A nest male and the female who was timed at 10:54 for touchdown (male time tba).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2019)

And for the 1st April, a total of eight birds arrived  ...

Balgavies Loch Male (Green BF)
Foulshaw Moss Female (Blue 35)
Bassenthwaite Male (unringed)
Dyfi Male — Monty (unringed - distinctive eyes)
Foulshaw Moss Male (White YW)
Kielder 2 Female (White EB)
Glaslyn Male — Aran (unringed) at 07:20
Kielder 2 Male (Yellow 37)

I'm pleased that "Monty" has made it back again to the Dyfi , and also Aran to MrsG.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2019)

*Update for the 2nd April ...

The unringed female at Balgavies Loch has returned.

And ... drum roll ...
The FIRST egg for 2019 was laid by Maya (Manton Bay, Rutland) after a morning with torrential rain ...
(thus winning the private completion with Loch of the Lowes).*


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2019)

Been away for a few days without t'internet. So apologies for the lack of updates, which should be remedied in the near future.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 10, 2019)

The gap in my updates is best remedied with a summary :-
Basically, almost all the birds are back, with the exception of White EJ (Loch Garten's elderly female, so I suspect her death is due to old age or possibly on migration, she would have been 22 this year.).

Blue2R (Clarach - born at Dyfi and breeding at Aberfoyle) returned to her nest on 10th April ... and BlueZ1 (Tegid) visited his natal nest today as well ...

So, onto the egg laying phase ...
As expected, LF15 (Loch of the Lowes) and Maya at Manton Bay are first to have laid eggs this year.
LF15 laid hers on the 4th,  7th and 10th April 2019
Maya produced hers on the 2nd,  5th and 8th April 2019
If both pairs began incubation the same day the third egg was laid, then Maya's chicks will be first - due in approx. 35 to 43 days time !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2019)

No further eggs have arrived ...

When I doubled checked this evening, Maya had laid a fourth egg yesterday : not a common occurrence and success requires the male to be extremely good at supplying fish to the nest, good weather helps, of course !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2019)

MrsG laid her first egg for this year at 11:21 on 13th April 2019

(e2a the exact time the first egg was revealed).


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2019)

14th April -
first eggs at Foulshaw Moss & Kielder1A


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 18, 2019)

Fished Llyn Brenig today and spent quite a bit of time watching the pair. Magnificent. 

They were throwing sticks about in the water beneath the nests and humping each other on the side of the platform   It's so wonderful to fish whist these are flying around you, quite mesmerising. I had a full bag of fish too, one of which is going in the oven shortly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2019)

That's brilliant, friedaweed .

Apologies (again) for the relative lack of recent updates, been working away from home and without much access to t'interwebbs.


We're in the egg laying phase now ... lots of them ...

one snippet - third egg from MrsG today (19th April)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> That's brilliant, friedaweed .
> 
> Apologies (again) for the relative lack of recent updates, been working away from home and without much access to t'interwebbs.
> 
> ...



Kudos to you  Keep up the good work mucker


----------



## kebabking (May 4, 2019)

Popped into Llyn Brenig today - the North Wales Wildlife Trust were running an observation post with free to use optics.

No hatchings yet, but the parents are feeding well and in obviously good condition. Saw both the male and female, the male disappeared off to do some fishing and the female is sat on the eggs.

Really worth popping over there if you can - lots of good vantage points, the cafe does excellent cakes, and its easy to access all the way around. Ruthin is, as ever, a charming little town with lots of nice shops and good pubs. The 'spoons is a hotel as well...


----------



## planetgeli (May 4, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Ruthin is, as ever, a charming little town with lots of nice shops and good pubs.



Castle is a cracking place to stay too. Had a great dirty weekend there a few years ago. Probably not the thread for it but fuck it. I did.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2019)

I noticed a few days ago that ...
a) Kielder are reporting on SIX nests this year (started officially with one in 2008 ... and I think I saw the male fishing in the river before that year)

b) Kielder 1A have four eggs (Laid 14/4, 17/4, 20/4 and 23/4) as does Maya at Rutland )laid 2/4, 5/4, 8/4 and 11/4)

c) that on 7th May - Blue Z2, Aeron, a 2017 Dyfi male spotted on Dyfi nest (He needs to nip over to near Pont Creoser, Near Glaslyn where 5F is sitting on her nest waiting for a mate. Assuming Tegid hasn't already been over there.

e2a - it would appear that White EJ has failed to return to her nest at Loch Garten, "Fly Free EJ"

Both Maya and Lassie (Rutland / Loch of the Lowes) are significantly ahead in their incubation period, so early chicks are a possibility in the next week.

Sad to report that there have been some human intruders ... luckily the alarmed birds returned to the nest very quickly and the weather was not cold enough to have been a risk over the relatively short period that the eggs were exposed - and no crows / magpies !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 11, 2019)

Update 11th May 2019

Both Loch of the Lowes and Manton Bay (Rutland) have had a chick hatch today.
(If / when I find out times I'll edit) So the "competion" was a technical draw.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2019)

Checked sources again ;

Nothing reported for today, 12th May ...

but Maya has had a second chick hatch yesterday (11th)
no details regarding timing (yet)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2019)

the time info from Manton Bay ...

chick 1 - first seen 18:24 (when Maya stood up to do some nestwork)
chick 2 - showed up around 20:00

Today, they are strong enough to hold their heads up whilst begging for food.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2019)

And the chick @ Loch of the Lowes was first seen at 19:20 on Saturday 11th May 2019

bbc coverage First osprey of the season at reserve


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2019)

Second chick at Loch of the Lowes was first seen  Sunday 12th May 2019. (will add time later - that was at 19:18 , according to their blog, first chip in the egg observed at around 08:00)

Manton Bay & the Loch were about ten days ahead of all the other monitored nests, so there should be a few days pause in the hatching record. The very good weather predicted might speed up a few chicks, we'll see ...

e2a - I expect Mrs G's first chick to arrive just after the Manton Bay / Loch clutches are all hatched ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 14, 2019)

Third chick hatched 13th May 2019 at 2248 in the Manton Bay nest (one more egg to go) ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 14, 2019)

That chick is the 150th hatching at Rutland since the translocation project started in 1996.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 16, 2019)

The third chick has hatched at Loch of the Lowes at 05:12 this morning (a bit later than expected !)


----------



## kebabking (May 18, 2019)

Rutland Ospreys' were in Radio 4 this morning.

That's it, that's all I've got. Sorry...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 18, 2019)

And, yesterday (17th May), the fourth chick hatched out in the Manton Bay nest. 33(10) is going to have his work cut out feeding that many mouths ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2019)

*11:42 on 19th May 2019 saw the first chick hatch at Glaslyn. (I think that makes it the 40th chick at Glaslyn)*


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2019)

2nd chick at Glaslyn was hatched at 10:26 (21st May)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2019)

Also today, 21st, first chick out at Foulshaw Moss (Cumbria)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2019)

Comment from the Kielder blog - 20th May 2019 - Nest 1A male, 2007 Glaslyn hatched White YA, is 12 years old today


----------



## StoneRoad (May 24, 2019)

Announcement (verbatim copy) from Glaslyn ...

_Volunteers, supporters and trustees of BGGW are delighted at the news that Her Royal Highness Mrs G was safely delivered of another osprey chick at around 5:45 am. Her Royal Highness and her chick are both doing well. There will be a video to follow later._​


----------



## StoneRoad (May 24, 2019)

And, the first chick hatches in Kielder Nest 1A between 15.12 and 15.21 on 24th May (so White YA is a Dad again)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 24, 2019)

I know this thread is about Ospreys but two items caught my eye today.

A) White tailed sea eagles will take lambs so  the local farmers are investigating solutions, including deterrents, alternative feeding etc
Trials to stop sea eagles stealing lambs
that tourists that come to see the birds might explain why ...

B) as opposed to what happened to some buzzards in Northumberland
Two birds of prey fatally shot

probably for similar reasons as the persecution suffered by Hen Harriers.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

25th May 2019

2nd chick has hatched, for Nest 1A ( Kielder ) first seen at 08:00


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

I was rather expecting a chick at Dyfi today ... maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## kebabking (May 25, 2019)

Apropos of little: i've probably already mentioned this - but I can't be arsed to re-read my posts to find out - but Natural England/DEFRA have issued a licence to re-introduce White Tailed Sea Eagles to the South coast of England, starting in the Isle of White...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

I hope that re-introduction works ...


----------



## kebabking (May 25, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I hope that re-introduction works ...



Me too. I was (thread derail..) disappointed to see NE/DEFRA refuse the Lynx/Kielder Forest application, Gove was quite critical of the (lack of?) detail in the application, but they did leave the door open to a subsequent application.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Me too. I was (thread derail..) disappointed to see NE/DEFRA refuse the Lynx/Kielder Forest application, Gove was quite critical of the (lack of?) detail in the application, but they did leave the door open to a subsequent application.



Oh, knuuttts, I thought the Lynx thing was still under discussion / evaluation.
Maybe they'll try for beaver instead (worked in Scotland)


----------



## kebabking (May 25, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Oh, knuuttts, I thought the Lynx thing was still under discussion / evaluation.
> Maybe they'll try for beaver instead (worked in Scotland)



IIRC, Gove wrote to them personally - his jist was that DEFRA/NE was sympathetic in principle, but that the application lacked rigour. The consultation appeared to be been with a few friends and some tourists, there was no compensation process and funding, and quite a few of the big landowners had made supportive noises, but hadn't formally agreed to it.

Pity.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

Update from Kielder (some of which I may have already covered above in the thread)
24 May: chick 1 for Nest 1A hatched between 15.12 and 15.21
24 May: chick 1 for Nest 2 hatched, time unknown
25 May: chick 2, Nest 1A, hatched about 09.40


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2019)

Dyfi's facebook a/c says that "Bobby 1" made their first appearance just before 21:00 26th May (egg was first seen to be cracked at 12:32)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2019)

Loch Doon nest - first chick was hatched 26th May 2019.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2019)

News copied from Dyfi f/b (27th May 2019) the post there has a short (B&W) clip

_Booby 2 is out !!
 Happened at 04:02 this morning_


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2019)

Rescued !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2019)

A bit of a catch up  ...

Chick 2 hatched 25th May at Nest 2 at Kielder (by 07:00)
Chick 3 hatched  16:41 on 26th May at Nest 1A at Kielder

Finally, some sad news, the third chick at Loch of the Lowes died 26th May 2019
Statement lifted from their f/bk
_Sadly, and unexpectedly, our youngest chick died last night at around 8:30pm. It appears to have become stuck on the edge of the nest and was then stepped on by both LM12 and LF15. It is tragic to lose a chick in these circumstances, particularly as it was was managing to stay fed despite competition from its older siblings._​
​


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2019)

Esthwaite (Lake District) have acknowledged a second third nest this year (2019) - no further details at present.
For the existing nest (Blue7A and unringed female) the first chick hatched on 25/5 and a second on 28/5 - quote from f/b - _Little Panini was joined by sibling Ciabatta some time in the early hours._

(e2a - if this is the same nest as mentioned in an earlier f/b post, there will be only the two chicks, the sitting female (MrsO) ate the third egg on 20th May, there has been discussion as to why she would do that, the consensus was that the chick was not viable for some reason)


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2019)

Time for another round-up of news (hopefully none of this is repeated from earlier posts, but no promises !) in place rather than date order.

Dyfi - 3rd chick hatched 29th May
Kielder 1A - 4th (yes, 4th) chick hatched 29th May (Hopefully, they will all survive to fledge successfully, the last time, one did not return from their first flight)
Kielder 4 - 2nd chick hatched 28th May
Llyn Brenig - Blue 24 has hatched chick(s) - the dates of laying & hatching not specified
Loch Doon - 2nd chick hatched 28th May

and Loch Garten - nest failed - White EJ failed to return. She would have been 22 this year.
(RIP for a stalwart bird, She was hatched in 1997 (at Bridge of Cally, Perthshire); first recorded breeding with OrangeVS at Rothiemurchus Estate in 2001, by 2003 she was breeding with Henry at Loch Garten ... Her last successful year was with Odin, in 2016, producing two chicks from three eggs . Over the years, EJ hatched 33 chicks, 25 of which fledged.  Although none of her offspring have been spotted breeding anywhere, we are hopeful that there are some out there who have managed to find a mate and raise their own chicks, out of the limelight, unlike their mother.  What a legacy to leave behind – what an amazing osprey.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2019)

Loch Doon - the third chick hatched 30th May 2019


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2019)

Tweed Valley - 1st chick hatched 29th and 2nd on 31st May 2019 (awaiting news of 3rd).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2019)

Border Ospreys have declared a nest failure this year. 
The unringed male (Samson) returned on 11/4, unfortunately the female Blue NH0 (Freya) failed to return.
It is probably too late now for breeding should a new pairing occur ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2019)

And a snippet picked up off Rutland Bay's facebook - all their birds returned this year, so they have nine breeding pairs, that includes Maya and 33 in Manton Bay.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2019)

Some very sad news from Glaslyn.
My summary - it seems that the middle chick has died, probably as an indirect result of getting something stuck, it was vomiting food and blood on the 7th June, after initially appearing to recover and starting to eat again, just before 07:30 on the 9th the chick collapsed. (Sadly it was the 50th egg).

And at 10:48 the 3rd chick fell over backwards and seemed unable to get up again.

The project decided to intervene, to right the 3rd chick and remove the body for a post mortem, This is allowed under their licence and took place during the afternoon.

The third and the eldest chick now seem to be doing well ....


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2019)

Alternatively, there is also some good news from Glaslyn.

At the nearby Pont Creosor nest, the resident female 5F appears to be pairing up with Tegid (a Dyfi product, BlueZ1) after the latter had a couple of run-ins with Aran.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 12, 2019)

As they say themselves, mixed news from Kielder.

The new couple (nest6) hatched their first chick.

unfortunately, the weather and a failure to thrive despite regular feeds has meant the 4th chick on nest 1A has died (11th June)


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the updates, so good to have a condensed and reported source here.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2019)

slight thread de-rail ...

Quite shocked by this BBC report
Illegal bird killings quadruple in a year

re-rail ...

Took the WHR train which goes past the Glaslyn nest, without binoculars I didn't see much.
However, just afterwards, we had a close encounter with a buzzard, flying alongside for a few minutes. I later found out that Aran was seen fishing near the Cob.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 18, 2019)

Having another quiet period on the various nests, the next "newsy" phase will be ringing; as they weigh and measure the chicks, we should find out the assumed gender.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 18, 2019)

Checking up this morning, and Rutland are giving a timespan of 2 - 3 week before Maya's chicks begin to fledge, they are already flapping their wings. On that basis, I suspect ringing will be done within a week / 10 days. Any older and the risks get substantial ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 19, 2019)

sadly, I have some very bad news to report.

Nest 6 - one chick died overnight on 12th June
Nest 4  - reported by 14 June: chick 3, died during the week
(these two events can probably be put down to natural causes ie weather)
_
But ...
Nest 6, Kielder. June 18th ...
At 08.47, Mrs W6 stood to fly for a comfort break. Thin filament – probably fishing line from a catch – must have been caught on a talon and loosely wrapped around the chicks.  Both of them were pulled after her at speed, and then tumbled to the ground when past the nest edge.
_
yet again, plastic discarded by humans adversely affecting wildlife ... and means that Nest 6 has failed this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 19, 2019)

Much better news ...
I noted the Kielder blog said Nest 5A
the relevant explanation was posted 16th June
_Nest 5A, the new home for CN2 and FF1 after their natural nest blew out in February, doesn’t get many mentions in the blog. A trailcam should reveal much detail when the SD card can be retrieved, but until then field monitoring is the source of news. Behaviour indicated there was at least one hatch just before the recent poor spell of weather. A visit today showed there is one chick, if not more._


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2019)

Noted that Rutland have ringed the Manton Bay foursome on 21st June 2019. Details to follow.

I have been talking to the Glaslyn Osprey project; and the nest that failed last year because of human disturbance has successfully produced chicks this year, number etc not known, nor will they be ringed this year.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Noted that Rutland have ringed the Manton Bay foursome on 21st June 2019. Details to follow.
> 
> I have been talking to the Glaslyn Osprey project; and the nest that failed last year because of human disturbance has successfully produced chicks this year, number etc not known, nor will they be ringed this year.


Any news on the Brenig nest mate?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Any news on the Brenig nest mate?



What I've been able to pick up is that BlueHR7 and Blue24 have (probably) two  chicks and maybe a third, but not much in the way of other data ...


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> What I've been able to pik upm is that BlueHR7 and Blue24 have (probably) two  chicks and maybe a third, but not much in the way of other data ...


Ahh that's brilliant. I've not been up there since I watched them nest building earlier in the year. Might have to find time to put the rod in the water next weekend before the water warms up. Last time I was up there it wash like catching fish in a barrel, I caught 18 rainbows, which must be good for the birds. They have work going on with the dam wall so the water is incredibly low to ease the pressure which means the whole Llyn has changed in terms of where the fish are feeding. I think it's going to be a great year for the fishermen and the Ospreys


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> What I've been able to pik upm is that BlueHR7 and Blue24 have (probably) two  chicks and maybe a third, but not much in the way of other data ...


Thanks for the speedy reply too


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 23, 2019)

Ringing data for Manton Bay : Of the four chicks, two are female (now with ring Blue054 and Blue057) and two males (ringed as Blue 055 and Blue056). 054 being the first to hatch and 057 being the fourth chick to hatch. (The bling includes grey BTO rings)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2019)

Was asked a few questions by some on one of the trains that were tootling up and down the Welsh Highland Railway that passes the Glaslyn nest. I hope my answers helped.

We did decide that Monty (at Dyfi) was a closet trainspotter, as he has been observed turning his head, apparently watching passing trains.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2019)

Noted that the smaller Glaslyn chick has been observed trying to tear off a few fragments of fish ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 24, 2019)

I have been counting up, and I make it six, maybe seven publically acknowledged nests in North / Mid Wales. Six in Kielder and maybe five in Cumbria, these are all natural re-colonisations.
The ones around Rutland are from a translocation project - I'm not sure how many nests (breeding or otherwise) there are this year.
I was hoping that the Norfolk Broads would have some nests, but there may be just too many people and not enough quiet broads.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2019)

Glaslyn did their ringing on 24th June 2019.
I) BlueKA4 - the elder female - is heavier and larger
than 3)  2) Blue KA0 - the younger female
note : the middle chick died on the nest, at the post mortem, was judged to have been female.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2019)

oh, I already know where rings BlueKA1,2 and 3 will be used ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 26, 2019)

Loch of the Lowes had their webcam offline this morning whilst ringing took place. more info later ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2019)

As promised, the extra LotL info - The rings are Blue PT4 and PT5, both chicks are male.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2019)

27th June 2019 - Ring KA5 has been used at Llyn Brennig for Blue24's chick - no further info at present


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> oh, I already know where rings BlueKA1,2 and 3 will be used ...



Dyfi ringed their three this morning (28th) two boys and a girl - further info  to follow


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2019)

Whilst researching the above, I noticed a comment that Blue24's chick this year is a boy ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2019)

Welsh Nest ON5 have ringed three chocks today (28th June) - Blue KA6, KA7, KA8 - no further info at this stage


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 28, 2019)

Further info from Dyfi

Chick 1 - the heaviest ever recorded at Dyfi - female - ring KA1 - named Berthyn (unofficially was big bertha)
Chick 2 - male - ring KA2 - Peris
Chick 3 - also male - ring KA3 - Hesgyn

These names are all of rivers, lakes etc in Wales and are relatively easy to pronounce ... ask "Posh Pete"


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 30, 2019)

Ringing report - 29th June 2019

Foulshaw Moss (I think two chicks)
Loch Doon - rings JT4, JT5

no further info atm


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 4, 2019)

2nd of July 2019

Kielder Nest 4 - two chicks, ringed 229, 220
Further detail maybe to follow


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 4, 2019)

2nd July 2019

Welsh Nest ON4 - two chicks ringed KC0 KC1
(I may have difficulty finding further info on this,
as if this is the nest I think it is, it is on private land, and the landowner upset the ringers last time)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd July 2019 - further ringing reports from Kielder Forest.

Nest 1A - 203, 204, 205.

and

Nest 2 - 201, 202.

Will look for more details ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2019)

4th July 2019

Kielder 3 - 206, 207.

and

Loch Arkaig - JJ0, JJ2.

and

Esthwaite  - 298, 299
and Estwaithe 2  (ringed 29th June) - 4N, 8N, 288


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2019)

updated details for Foulshaw Moss, who ringed on 29th June, with 2N and 3N.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd to 5th July 2019
And it seems that Manton Bay has seen two of the three four become fledglings.
details to follow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 9, 2019)

Still having a bit of trouble untangling the fledging story from Manton Bay ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 9, 2019)

However, at Loch of the Lowes PT4 fledged at 18:44 hrs  on Saturday, 6th July. It was just as well he had already had a maiden flight, because the following morning he was flapping energetically when he lost his footing and fell out / off the nest, reappearing safely a short time later.
PT5 followed less than a day later (a little before 14:00) on Sunday 7th July 2019, but without a similar mishap.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 14, 2019)

Saturday 13th July 2019 - Glaslyn - At 17:11 KA4 finally took to the skies for the first time.  She made a short controlled flight around the nest site before making a controlled landing back on the nest a few minutes later.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2019)

Apologies for neglecting this thread (real life has been interfering somewhat)

1st August 2019 at 16:39
One of the osprey chicks at Bassenthwaite has just fledged.
Ringed as Blue 400, the single chick took her big leap just eight weeks after hatching.

She's one of 17 chicks that have been ringed at sites in Cumbria so far this year.
(info nicked off the beeb)


----------



## pogofish (Aug 2, 2019)

Fortuitous timing IMO.  I had a visit from a Mr Nikon today, who had been up getting sample images using one of their new sooper-dooper, new optical technology zooms.

And for once, I was absolutely gobsmacked by the quality of the results.  I have never seen such good Osprey nest shots from a handheld camera/lens combination, never, really - not ever..!  

Thing is, the chance of actually getting one of these lenses is currently similar to that of finding Ospreys nesting on your chimney as most are being held for launch sometime nearer to the Tokyo Olympics and as of tomorrow, when he heads for Northern Ireland, there won't even be one officially in this country..!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2019)

Again, apologies for neglecting updates to this thread - caused both by RL getting excessively complicated but also because it has been more difficult to find information ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2019)

Yesterday, I discovered from a newsletter, that LF15, the Loch of the Lowes female, left on migration about two weeks ago.

Maya was still at Rutland on the 16th.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll check properly later, but I'm assuming that all the Ospreys have left on their migrations as I don't think any of the monitored nests were working late this year.

Here's hoping they all come back safe next year.

Monty will have a surprise, they'll have built a new visitor centre over the winter at Cors Dyfi.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 22, 2020)

Alert for 2020 Osprey migration season.

The countdown site I use has recently been updated to give the predicted dates for 2020 (based on the 2019 arrival dates).
The first one back is expected on 14th March ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2020)

Looking at forward to the new Osprey season - none here yet, though !


----------



## kebabking (Mar 3, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Looking at forward to the new Osprey season - none here yet, though !



its not Ospreys, but Red Kites have - round here anyway - had a good couple of years. their range is definately expanding: i'd say they've moved/expanded about 15 miles eastwards in 3 years....


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep, Agreed. I have noticed more Red Kites in the past year, in various places around the country.

We lost our Kestrels a few years ago, but I'm pretty sure I saw one from our house a few days ago. Was only a fleeting glimpse, friend saw it for a bit longer but her ID'ing isn't quite as good.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't think I've seen a red kite yet.

I've noticed, since following StoneRoad's useful posts, that osprey return dates are a great indicator of the actual arrival of spring like weather.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Various reserves now have their live streamed webcams up & running. 
Mainly these are for the early arrivals, so Rutland and Loch of the Lowes (updated camera / server for 2020) are the two I checked today ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2020)

Yay !

First arrivals ... 16th March 2020

Maya and her mate, Blue33, are back at Rutland Water  - she was 2 days late and he was 8 days early. But not the first time these two have arrived on the same day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2020)

MrsG arrived today (E2A at 10:36), 21st March 2020, at her nest, officially, this is in the valley of the Afon (river) Glaslyn, the public observation point is near the Pont Creosor Halt on the Welsh Highland Railway.

She has been coming to this nest since 2004, which I think makes her one of the UK's oldest of the monitored breeding birds.
And several of her offspring are also successfully breeding at other sites ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2020)

LM12 (the resident male at Loch of the Lowes) arrived at 15:30 on 21st March 2020, looking forward to his eighth year with LF15, when she arrives.

He arrived with a fish, but lost it to two aggressive corvids a little later when they chased him off. He came back after a while and started "nestoration" works.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 22, 2020)

The thing I've noticed since following your interesting posts about the ospreys is the timing of the dates. It really is a fantastic marker for the change of the seasons/weather patterns. This year i had decided to start  my outdoor activities with the arrivals. That plan has all gone wrong now but the marker for spring is still valid!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2020)

Late news (as in I've only just spotted it !)

 13th March - Female, Blue 25, arrived back at Rutland.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2020)

22nd March ...

Black 80, the Threave Castle male arrives ...

and a bit of trivia - he hatched in 2006 ; to MrsG and Ochre 11(98) at Glaslyn, North Wales


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2020)

More from 22nd March -

Blue 24, the female that caused some fun and games for Monty at Dyfi over several years - has returned, to her own nest at Llyn Brennig.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 26, 2020)

Nest webcam set up in Poole Harbour.









						Osprey nest webcam goes live
					

A NEW osprey nest webcam which live streams from a secret site within Poole Harbour has gone live for public viewing.




					www.bournemouthecho.co.uk
				




Actual cam site.









						Osprey Webcam - Birds of Poole Harbour
					

Poole Harbour Osprey Nest Camera During the winter of 2019-2020, we hosted a fundraiser for an Osprey nest...




					www.birdsofpooleharbour.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2020)

25th March (update only see on 26th)
Threave Castle female, Blue KC arrived ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2020)

26th March 2020

The male, White YA, has returned to Nest 1A at Kielder. Northumberland.

Today's Trivia - Guess where YA hatched in 2007 ?





Yep ...  Hatched to Ochre 11(98) and MrsG at Glaslyn on 20th May 2007


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2020)

Looking back along the Cors Dyfi timeline earlier today.

Spotted a news item that got me smiling, as I'm always in favour of recycling ...

Back in March 2009, Dyfi Os[rey Project obtained a portable "site" cabin that was tghere visitor centre / headquarters for almost a decade. This winter, they've built a new headquarters (education / interpretation / live streaming etc etc etc).
The old cabin has been taken away.


It has gone to Llyn Brennig to assist the project watching over Blue24 and her mate / nest / and hopefully chicks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2020)

Something else -

If anyone has some spare cash / amazon smile points or whatever ... 
The wildlife trusts that run things like the Dyfi Osprey project are going to be fully strapped for cash this year as their main source of income - the visitors - will not be happening any time soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue 35 arrived at her nest (Foulshaw Moss, Cumbria) 26th March, was expected on 31st March - same date as White YA , the Kielder 1A male)

And her trivia - hatched in 2010 at Kielder 1 (to unringed parents - according to the website I using as a data source).


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2020)

It has been reported that the Esthwaite pair are home, toady the 27th, some four days earlier than in 2019.

Esthwaite MaleBlue 7A31st March 2020Arrived 27th MarchEsthwaite FemaleUnringed31st March 2020Arrived 27th March

Todays trivia- Blue 7A hatched in May 2014 at Foulshaw Moss to White YW and female Blue35 (themselves hatched at Bassenthwaite and Kielder1)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2020)

Not much to report over the last few days ...
Expecting several birds back today / tomorrow but the wind is a cold northerly, so could be some delays.

However, despite the potential problems in following all the rules, Dyfi have got their new live streaming set-up working. Telyn could have arrived today.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2020)

Yesterday (30th) I had a blog alert from Lock of the Lowes.
They've had a new female on the nest, NC0 (ringed as a chick 'at' Loch Ness in 2016)
The Male (aka LM12) still isn't quite sure how to deal with the situation and neither is NC0, with a mix of territorial and breeding behaviours, plus a decent squabble over a fish. It may take them a while to bond ... and LF15 is only a week late, and could well turn up - in which case there could be quite a tussle over the nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2020)

30th March 2020

The male at Foulshaw Moss - White YW - has arrived.

Trivia - he's the 2008 chick from the Noring pair at Bassenthawite.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2020)

A little C&P from the Kielder blog ...
2019 was the 11th successive year of Ospreys breeding in Kielder Forest. During that time, the population has grown from 1 to 6 breeding pairs, with other birds in the area each summer_. _*In 2019, 2014 male Blue UV built a nest – the first Kielder hatched osprey to establish a territory in the Forest. He didn’t attract a female, but will 2020 be his year?*


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2020)

Like the Dyfi project, Rutland have decided to close completely ...

However, Rutland Osprey Project's FB site says 11 birds are already back, with two more (as they are tracked) still making their way north.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2020)

FIRST EGG of 2020
That was quick !
The pair have only been together since the 16th !
Maya & 33 are incubating their first egg, laid yesterday (30th March at 0920)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2020)

late night update (2nd April)

After the nest was visited by a pair of Buzzards and a lovely female Kestrel, yesterday ...
Telyn (Blue 3J) arrived earlier today at her nest in the Cors Dyfi (DOP) - now hoping Monty arrives soon ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2020)

I've just checked - no sign of Monty, yet (he was due on the first of April, but has been both later and earlier)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2020)

However, Aran (MrG) arrived back on the Glaslyn nest at 12:08 today (3rd April)

 That gives me the feeling that eggs will be laid just after 17th April ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> late night update (2nd April)
> 
> After the nest was visited by a pair of Buzzards and a lovely female Kestrel, yesterday ...
> Telyn (Blue 3J) arrived earlier today at her nest in the Cors Dyfi (DOP) - now hoping Monty arrives soon ...


E2A - arrival was at 18:43


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2020)

The weekend weather forecasts have indicated that the winds will tend to be blowing up from the South - ideal for migrating birds ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 4, 2020)

ooh, life can be complicated sometimes - I've been checking around to see who has arrived back ... round up 4th April 2020

Blue24 has been back to her Llyn Brennig nest, but has been having a wander about, paying quick visits to several other sites.

Tegid (BlueZ1/2016) from Dyfi) hooked up with Blue5F during the latter half of 2019, today they were both observed at Welsh Nest ON5 / Clywedog making themselves at home. That nest is normally home to Delyth and Dylan, but they aren't back yet.

LM15 has still not appeared, although LM12 seemed to have NC0 as company earlier.

Kielder Blog alerted me to nest 6 - the male W6 has arrived and was soon attending to the preparations.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2020)

News Round-up 5th April 2020.

Kielder - just as well W6 got on with the "nestorations" as soon as he got back to Nest 6 yesterday, his female has arrived ...
as did the unringed female (MrsYA), who returned to nest 1A today.

And I hope Blue24 wasn't too far away after her peringration of the past few days - her male (Blue HR7) arrived today.

The unringed Loch Arkaig Male ( Louis ) also arrived today (5April2020.

The birds are returning thick and fast, the warmer and fairly strong southerly wind must be helping ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2020)

Late addition -

Loch Doon male "Frankie" arrived 5th April.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2020)

Checked to see if Monty was back - not yet ...

There's a new male (unringed) making advances to Telyn, he's also been bringing sticks and cup scraping. Definitely not Monty (the newcomer has yellow eyes) ...

This sort of happened before - DaiDot tried to set up home at Dyfi and Monty gave him his marching orders ...
The converse has also been true - Blue24 trying to take over and eventually being displaced by Monty's original partner.
One of the hazards of staggered migration arrivals ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2020)

And more information from Manton Bay (Rutland Water) ...

_BREAKING NEWS:  3rd April  09:20 -We have a second egg! 
We believe that Maya may in fact have laid it at some point from Wednesday (the 1st) afternoon onwards - we just haven't been able to catch a glimpse of it until yesterday evening!_


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2020)

Some background / trivia about Manton Bay ...

2020 not only celebrates Maya's 10th year as the Manton Bay breeding female but it is also the 6th year together for her and 33 as a breeding pair! Together they have managed to raise 15 chicks, including an amazing four last year.  (33 displaced 28 seven years ago, and that was a zero chicks year)

🐟 Fun fact: Last year, our wonderful volunteers recorded nearly 300 fish being brought back to the Manton Bay nest!

[post is based on info / C&P from Rutland osprey project]


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2020)

Round-up of news (Monday, 6th April 2020)

No sign of Monty (yet) at Cors Dyfi - he's been later than this before ... although Telyn has a male with her, Monty would soon show him the error of his ways.

Border Osprey male (Samson) arrived today (6th - four days earlier than 2019)

Dylan is back at the Welsh ON5 nest ... arrived yesterday (5th)  [and Blue24 / HR7 have gone back home to Llyn Brennig.]
where Tegid / Blue 5F are is an interesting point ...

I'm eggspecting another happy event announcement from Manton Bay, 
And Maya didn't disappoint me - her third appeared some time around 13:00 today, 6th April 2020 ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2020)

Update for Tuesday, 7th April 2020 ...

Angel has returned to Loch Doon, so that's another pairing completed.

In other news, Kielder had two reports to share today.
a) Nest1A had an intruder, who briefly landed on top of the pole - a close up of the ring identified him as Y1, who is YA and Mrs YA’s son from 2016. He returned as a 2 year old, but we had no reports of him last year. So it is doubly good news to know he is back in the UK _and _is in Kielder Forest this morning (7th)
b) A bird intruded at Loch of the Lowes nest, a glimpse of the ring id'd Blue Y6, from Nest 2 , another one from 2016. [the resident, LM12 was not happy !]

Still no sign of Monty ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 12, 2020)

Not a lot has happened in the last few days, there are still a few birds not back yet. 
Part of the lack of reports may be difficulties imposed by the Covid-19 situation. 
[for example - I can't travel to the Welsh nest protection detail I was planning to assist this year, and I know the wardens at Kielder are shorter staffed than usual, although their sites are well hidden, some of the more visible / well-known sites could be vulnerable to egg thieves ]

So an update for 10th April ...

The new male (unringed) at Dyfi has been named "Idris" - Telyn seems to have accepted him. 
(I'm beginning to think it unlikely that Monty will return, it is now several days past his previous latest date ...)

The unringed female at Balgavies Loch has returned (on the 10th).

Maya (Manton Bay, Rutland] has again laid FOUR eggs (& all four laid last year successfully fledged and departed on migration)
They've settled on the laying dates as 29/3 , 1/4 , 4/4 , 7/4 ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2020)

Seems very quiet on the arrivals front.

Kielder blog has been reporting on the migration of a satellite tagged bird 7N (aka as Aln - 2017, Nest 2) - she crossed over from Normandy a couple of days ago and is currently roosting near Nefyn, in North Wales, although she hasn't visited one of the monitored nests as she came up a route close to the coast. She could be in Kielder tomorrow, with favourable conditions.

Today (13th April) Esthwaite claimed their first egg laying for this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 14, 2020)

Quick Report, additional to 13th April information, so nothing today the 14th.

To MrsG & Aran - one egg at 19:50 on 13th April 2020 at Glaslyn.
Congratulations ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2020)

17th April 2020 Summary.

Not much more to report on the migration front ( I suspect the virus situation is preventing the usual reports)
It looks increasingly likely that Monty has not survived ...

However, some good news on the egg front ...

MrsG laid her second egg on the 16th, true to form Aran is enjoying his incubation turns.

Telyn has laid an egg (from/with Idris) on the 17th
And also on thec 17th the first egg for 2020 has appeared at Foulshaw Moss


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2020)

Despite having my nose to the WFH grindstone all day yesterday, I did manage a quick check around.

Summary for 18th April 2020 ...

Kielder report that although no dates are given, both birds are back at Nests 2,4 and 5A (That just leaves Nest 3 unoccupied).

Late egg reports ...
Tweed Valley - first egg laid on 16th April (MrsO and an unidentified blue ringed male).

Migration report - 7L (Aln) from Kielder (2016?) roosted a couple of nights ago near Nefyn (N.Wales) then next day she visited the Manx west coast and then headed North into Scotland - so she's still exploring.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2020)

Report for 19th April ...

3rd egg for MrsG in North Wales.

1st egg at Kielder 6

1st egg at Welsh Nest ON5


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2020)

Really into the egg-laying season now ...

Reports for 20th April 2020.

2nd egg at Dyfi for Idris and Telyn
Ist egg at Kielder Nest 1A for Mr and Mrs White YA


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2020)

Report for 21st April 2020.

20th April - 2017 Dyfi Osprey male, Aeron, Blue Z2 seen at Dyfi ...
(I'm attached to the name for this one - Aeron was the hall of residence I lived in at the College of Librarianship in the early 1980s where I did my post-grad studies, so pleased he's back).

And in contrast, some bad news.
The Nest 6 pair at Kielder - only second year breeding, so inexperienced, both their nest together for about 10 minutes, and in that short time a pair of ravens intruded to steal the egg. The Ospreys were confused, sitting in the nest cup and on the nest edge. However, they have been mating as usual and she should lay again today. Hopefully, even if they didn't see the ravens' theft in progress, they will learn and not leave egss(g) unattended.
Glesni and MrsG both have alarm calls to signify "CORVID(s), come and shift 'em, NOW" and that is what Monty & MrG / Aran both did, while leaving the defending female mantling over the eggs (better to stay sitting - more protection and less risk of standing on an egg and breaking it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2020)

Report for 22nd April 2020

Eggs and more eggs ...

3rd at Dyfi
2nd at Kielder Nest 6 (replacing the one nicked by ravens)
2nd at Welsh ON5

Note :
a) I suspect far more birds are back than has been recorded. (UK pairs estimate is 250 - 300 pairs, mostly in Scotland).
b) At some nests the observers can only see the female sitting low in the nest, ie incubating and the chick count will only be known when they are big enough to be seen above the nest rim.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 24, 2020)

So far today ...

The only report is from yesterday (23rd) - the first egg at Loch Arkaig.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 4, 2020)

Unfortunately the egg laid on Poole cam is infertile. 

I have no idea how they know that but they believe it may be good for next year?


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2020)

alfajobrob said:


> Unfortunately the egg laid on Poole cam is infertile.
> 
> I have no idea how they know that but they believe it may be good for next year?



No idea either - Although I suspect that the dates of copulation and laying don't match up for the egg to be fertile. ie the egg appeared too soon.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 12, 2020)

Apologies for the abandonment of the thread - I'll blame the computer problems I've been having ...

Brief update :
Kielder report that there are eggs in the nests, with 1A and 6 having four in their clutches (although 6 lost their first egg to crows). Also 5A has a new pair, the male Blue UV is from 1A and hatched in 2014 - having been coming back for a couple of years, he built a nest last year but it was destroyed by the winter weather, so he took over the 5A platform when the original pair failed to return from migration. 

Eggs have been appearing in other parts of the country, but records are a little sparse this year ...

The other main item is that the first three of Maya's four eggs have hatched on the 6th, 8th and 10th respectively, there may be another happy event later today ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 16, 2020)

Just to add that Maya's 4th egg hatched on the 13th May 2020.

No other eggs have hatched, yet. At least that I can find out about ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 17, 2020)

Two sides of the raptor / re-introduction spectrum, both links taken from beeb news

The good ...








						First wild white stork chick 'in centuries' hatches in UK
					

The chick is part of a programme to reintroduce breeding pairs of the birds in the south of England.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




and the bad / ugly ...








						'Surge' in illegal bird of prey killings since lockdown
					

The RSPB says it has been "overrun" by reports of birds of prey being illegally killed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2020)

There have been some Osprey developments in the past few days.

Eggs 1 & 2 have hatched at Glaslyn (20th and 21st)

Kielder has reported a few changes.
The male (KM18) from Nest3 is now at Nest7 with KX7 and there may, or may not, be eggs.
His former partner has a new suitor at Nest3 (although he hasn't been seen for a few days and they didn't appear to be bonding)
Nest6 has had several intruding birds. (One of whom made herself at home, it took approx 30mins for her to leave.)

Observations have indicated that at least one chick is present at Threave Castle.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2020)

I just want to say StoneRoad that this thread is much appreciated 

We need more of this sort of thing!


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2020)

weltweit - Thanks very much !

It is surprising what interests people, so I'm glad you are enjoying the information.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2020)

Hatching update
(As with arrivals, monitoring is often reduced to field observations only because of covid-19)

Esthwaite - eggs 1 & 2 - 20th and 22nd May.
Llyn Brenig - egg 1 (of ?) 22nd May

Glaslyn - egg 3 - 24th May

I suspect that the 60mph winds over the past couple of days persuaded the Dyfi chicks to stay inside ... Telyn is also good at grouping her hatching closer together than the laying dates might suggest. According to my info, she's "a bit fidgety" this morning, so an arrival might be coming soon. 

ION
Dyfi have had visits from three offspring so far this year - A quick flypass by Tegid this evening (24th), he's the third Dyfi bird we've seen this year; Aeron visited on the 19th April and Dinas on 10th May. Must be some kind of a record !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2020)

Late news.
24th May.
There's at least one chick at Foulshaw Moss, being kept warm and a fish has been delivered ...

[Idris managed to land a wopping huge mullet yesterday, despite the rotten weather]


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the update. Was hoping to visit  Dyfi  this year... 😠.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2021)

Missed out all the updates from later in the year - much of the information was assumptions anyway, as the anti-covid-19 lockdowns etc messed up staffing the nest protection teams and wildlife reserves in general.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2021)

However. 
It is now 2021 Osprey Arrival season ...

Rutland say 25(10) is back, and has been seen on the Manton Bay nest.

I've been in touch with Kielder as I'm 99% certain I saw an Osprey this morning, not far from a lake near Hadrian's Wall. They tell me that some Scottish birds are back already ... and last week, one was definitely spotted at Whittle Dene, rather nearer to Newcastle than the one I saw today.

[not only that, but I watched the second lamb being born to a ewe that lives about five miles from here, the first newborn of the year]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 19, 2021)

19th March 2021

And just three days later, both Maya and 33(10) are back on the Manton Bay nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2021)

21st March -

LM12, the male at Loch of the Lowes has arrived.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2021)

23rd March 2021.

Black 80, the male at Threave Castle has arrived.
[he hatched from an egg laid by MrsG {the father was Orange11(98)} at Glaslyn in 2006]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

24th March
Dylan has returned to Clywedog

-/-

25th March 2021

Drum roll and trumpet flourishes ...


Croeso adref Mrs G!
Welcome back home MrsG
She is back at the Glaslyn nest.

-/-

E2A - 25th March

Blue NC0, the Loch of the Lowes female has arrived.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

Report for 26th March 2021 :
the latest arrivals ...
a) White YW, male, Foulshaw Moss
b) White YC, male, Roudsea Wood
c) Blue 3J aka Telyn, female at Dyfi
d) Blue 35, female, Foulshaw Moss.

and
27th March
Blue 7A, male, Esthwaite (nest not specified)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

reported today (27th) ...

on 25th March, Blue 69, the male at Kielder 4 returned.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2021)

Update - 28th March

News from Kielder 

White YA - Nest 1A's male arrived today
and checking recorded footage showed that
Yellow 37, nest 2's male was back on the 26th

(note; these two are hatched from MrsG's eggs, )


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2021)

The actual fuck?


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2021)

kebabking said:


> The actual fuck?



Just saw that


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2021)

That's fucking disgusting.

I hope something really, really nasty happens to that fucking cunt.
[like they cut their arm/leg off !]

Happened at Loch Garten many years ago.
Hope the nest protection team have something to help catch the bastards.


And sorry to say nest loss happens to natural causes as well.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2021)

Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism' - BBC News 

found this coverage

Time for the TA to have a night exercise on nest protection duties ?


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2021)

Bid to lure ospreys to new nest after chainsaw attack
					

A decoy egg is placed in a new nest after vandals cut the previous one down with a chainsaw.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2021)

Now they have a choice !

Ospreys: Llyn Brenig nest platform rebuilt after chainsaw attack - BBC News


and hopefully, some proactive nest  protection.


----------



## kebabking (May 20, 2021)

Good news.


----------



## Callie (May 20, 2021)

South coast Ospreys in the house! 








						Osprey Webcam - Birds of Poole Harbour
					

Poole Harbour Osprey Nest Camera During the winter of 2019-2020, we hosted a fundraiser for an Osprey nest...




					www.birdsofpooleharbour.co.uk


----------



## Callie (May 20, 2021)

It's a bit windy  hope they fare well today


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2021)

can't believe i've never seen this thread! been watching the dyfi ospreys since they hatched, they're growing like weeds  last weekend was a bit tense cos there was a massive plastic net in the nest. the adult male got his feet tangled in it and flew off - best relief ever when he came back without it


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 24, 2021)

dyfi chicks getting ringed today - i've no idea how much jeopardy this process involves for birds or ringers, but will be tuning in to find out


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 12, 2021)

chicks on verge of fledging atm, it's a compelling watch.

parents keep doing encouraging short hop flights, or dropping by with a fish then flying off with it again. can relate re getting teenagers out of bed


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 12, 2021)

sweet, first one gone. thoughtfully waited until i was done disassembling my kids bunk beds to pack the eldest off to her new lodgings


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 12, 2021)

Post from Kielder (who are in the throes of ringing) ...

16 chicks from seven nests ... that is from "no nests" prior to 2008


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 14, 2022)

Thought this might interest followers of this thread

[I must also apologise for abandoning it last year]









						Ospreys to get new nest after chainsaw attack in Llyn Brenig
					

Conservationists are working to rebuild the nest for birds made homeless by a chainsaw attack.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




It also says they didn't catch the chainsaw vandals. My chief suspects would be some of the fishing club members, despite Llyn Brennig being regularly re-stocked, some fishers can't see the value of Ospreys to the ecosystem. They see them as competitors to be eliminated. Yet, the birds at Rutland Water, as an example, frequently catch pike, which eat trout !

Restocking - a thousand fish per week released.  
But at the height of their fishing season the male would catch maybe four or five fish a day for the chicks and one each for him and his mate. And not all would come from the lake itself.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2022)

And so it begins again ...

Prize for first 2022 arrival goes to ...

LM12, the Male at the monitored nest at Loch of the Lowes, who was recorded at Dunkeld on 13th March 2022.

And that's not who I was expecting to be first back !


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 15, 2022)

Second arrival --- 15th March

Maya, the resident female in Manton Bay, Rutland Water.

Pleased that she's back, as she's not a young bird, but usually manages a three egg clutch [sometimes four !] to fledging.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 18, 2022)

And the actual first arrival in 2022 for watched nests [but not directly on the list I monitor]
was ...

*12th March 2022* - Rutland male Blue 8F(12) arrived back at his nest


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2022)

There was a programme called "Wonderous Wales" on E4 the other night that had something about ospreys I think, iirc!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2022)

21st March 2022
Blue 33[11] has returned to his mate [Maya} at the Manton Bay nest, in Rutland Water.

{last year both birds arrived on the 19th March}
[In being the operative word, as the nest is on top of a pole, surrounded by water !]


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 22, 2022)

i saw the dyfi stream was back up yesterday


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2022)

22nd March 2022 :

a) Blue 30 (10) [ Rutland male ] seen at Horn Mill trout farm.

b) Black 80 [Threave Castle] is back at his nest.

c) MrsO is back at her Tweed Valley nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2022)

23rd March ...

a) Blue KC has re-joined her mate at Threave Castle.

e2a
b) Blue NC0 is back with her mate at Loch of the Lowes.

e2a2
c) the unringed female is back on the monitored nest at Esthwaite.
[I believe that there is a small cluster around this lake, but only one nest is listed]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2022)

25th March 2022.

The male at Esthwaite [Blue 7A] has returned.

I make that Four nests have both birds back, already.
Prediction for earliest egg - Maya, between 2nd and 4th April ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2022)

26th March ...

Mrs G arrived back at her Glaslyn nest today.
tbh, I wasn't sure if she would make it this year, so I'm very pleased to read that she's home.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2022)

26th March [part 2]

Seren [Blue 5F] is now on her nest at Clywedog.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2022)

28th March 2022

a) White YA touched down onto his home nest [Kielder 1A] at 09:27 this morning.
He stood with his half-eaten fish for some time ...
His mate is due in the next couple of days.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2022)

28th March ...

Telyn [Blue 3J] is back at her nest in the Dyfi reserve.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2022)

29th March 2022

 Blue 8C, a female hatched in 2014 at Glaslyn, landed on Poole Harbour nest platform.
[Another one of MrsG's offspring !]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2022)

For info - The "resident" female at Poole has been Blue CJ7 since summer 2017, and she was provided with a nest platform in 2020 - on private land & therefore not accessible. Last year [2021] a male translocated in 2019 [022 or O22] formed a partnership.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2022)

30th March 2022

Blue 35, the female at Foulshaw Moss is back on her nest.

[she was hatched on Nest 1 at Kielder in 2010]


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2022)

31st March ...

Yesterday, [30th] White YW rejoined his mate at Foulshaw Moss.
{hactched 2008 at Bassenthwaite}


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

Back-dated ...
31st March 2022

a) Blue Z2 [Aeron} has returned to the Pont Croesor nest at Glaslyn
{he was hatched in 2017 at Dyfi by Monty & Glesni}
e2a - Aeron was the name of the Hall of Residence I lived in at the College of Librarianship in 1981/2

b) Blue Z1 [Tegid] has returned to the Welsh Nest ON4
[this nest has a risk of human disturbance, from a footpath that runs across the same area of private land, which caused the nest to fail in 2018]
{he was hatched in 2016 at Dyfi by Monty & Glesni}

c) rumour that MrsYA has returned to Nest1A at Kielder - awaiting further evidence !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> 25th March 2022.
> 
> The male at Esthwaite [Blue 7A] has returned.
> 
> ...


I got the Maya bit right, she must have been in very good condition after her migration and 33 must have been on the job very quickly - benefit of an established pairing.

Maya laid the first egg of the 2022 breeding season on 31st March ... go girl !


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 1, 2022)

A bit cold the last few days, was hoping they'd bring better weather than this.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> A bit cold the last few days, was hoping they'd bring better weather than this.



The better weather that usually accompanies the Southerly winds usually heralds more arrivals, that have had an easier migration ...

But I do remember an image from a few years ago, showing some late spring snowfall in Scotland. 
White EJ, the resident female at the Loch Garten reserve, was sitting stoically on her nest (and a couple of eggs) surrounded by snow and a good sprinkling on her back ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Back-dated ...
> 31st March 2022
> 
> a) Blue Z2 [Aeron} has returned to the Pont Croesor nest at Glaslyn
> ...


Update [1/4/22] on the MrsYA situation.

What the watchers had seen in the late afternoon was a dark female, that looked superficially like MrsYA, but it wasn't her. She took herself off to Nest 7 where she has "entertained" YA today [1/4/22]...

However, later on in the evening of the 31st, a positively identified MrsYA did return to Nest1A ...

plus ... as of 1st April 2022, checks [locally downloaded, not streamed] have seen no returners on Nest 2, 4 or 8


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2022)

update - 2nd April 2022.

a) YA has been dividing his time courting the nest7 female and MrsYA on his own nest.
[but "7" is not actually "her" nest btw - the male is unringed {KM18} and he is paired with BlueKX7]

b) Also at Kielder, Nest 6 - male BlueW6 arrived today.

c) Loch Doon's male - Blue FK4 - has arrived ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 3, 2022)

Next instalment ...

a) backdated 2nd April saw Border Osprey's female, Blue JW6, return to her nest.

3rd April 2022
b) Blue KX7 returned to Nest 7 at Kielder - the dark female that had been consorting with YA has, it seems, left the area.

c) Frankie's unringed female partner [Angel] has returned to the Loch Doon nest.


e2a 
d) Maya's laid her second egg .. apparently around 18:21 [which is slightly more sociable than the 23:49 at which her first one was timed !]


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 4, 2022)

4th April 2022

Strangely, all three arrivals are at Kielder in this update ..

Nest 4 - Blue 69 and his unringed partner have both returned

Nest 2 - Yellow 37 - the longest serving male at Kielder - is back home.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 5, 2022)

5th April 

"Idris" the unringed male at Dyfi has re-appeared.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> For info - The "resident" female at Poole has been Blue CJ7 since summer 2017, and she was provided with a nest platform in 2020 - on private land & therefore not accessible. Last year [2021] a male translocated in 2019 [022 or O22] formed a partnership.



5th April and Blue CJ7 has returned to her nest at Poole Harbour ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 6, 2022)

And another from 5th April '22

The unringed male [Dylan] has returned to the Clywedog nest, where his mate was waiting ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2022)

Updates for the 6th April 2022

a) Maya laid her third egg of the season at her Manton Bay nest [Rutland Water]

b) Kielder Nest7 male [KM18] has made it home, KX7 was not far away from the nest and they resumed the pairing.

c) BlueLJ2 has returned to Llyn Brennig. 
The nest destroyed by chainsaw vandals last year has been replaced, so fingers n toes crossed that his mate also returns and that they have a successful and undisturbed breeding season in 2022.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 8, 2022)

Arrivals on the 7th April included ...

a) Blue KR7 returned to his Balgavies Loch nest, where MrsBF, his unringed female had been waiting since the 4th of April 2022.

b) The unringed female partner of Blue W6 arrived back at Kielder Nest 6.

c) Aran has not yet returned to the Glaslyn nest, bearing in mind he had a wing injury - which seemed to be healed - during last year, MrsG may need to find a new partner. Currently having a relationship with Aeron [Blue Z2] - still time for Aran to re-appear ...

d) Information from Rutland Water indicates that at least 16 of their Ospreys have returned, and another that is being tracked is currently in France.

e) As yet no other eggs reported on the 26 nests on the monitored list, despite several having been back for the 10 to 14 days "time lag" usually required. Note that another 12 nests - so not counting Maya & 33(11) - have both birds back as of yesterday [7th April] but that leaves 19 birds still not yet back from migration to complete their pairings. 

f) eggspecting the first of Maya's eggs to hatch after 35 to 42 days incubation, taking us to 5th May at the earliest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2022)

9th April 2022.

White YC, the male at Roudsea Wood has returned to his nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2022)

Report for 10th April 2022 - I left reporting overnight as I had a hint that more details were due, and I was right ...

a) Aran has returned to Glaslyn, hopefully MrsG will be back to her own nest very shortly and they'll be re-united.

b) Blue LM6 has arrived on her nest at Llyn Brennig. Fingers crossed for this pair after 2021's chainsaw massacre.

c) Blue 022 [O22?] has rejoined his partner of the Poole Harbour nest.

Already today [11th] there have been some more developments, details to follow !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2022)

Report for 11th April 2022, as promised !

a) The unringed male [Samson] has returned to the Border Osprey's nest.

b) White YA and his missus are the proud owners of the first egg at Kielder for 2022.

c) The Loch Arkaig nest has both birds in residence [both unringed, but referred to as Louis & Dorcha]


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2022)

Report for 12th April 2022

Arrivals...
a) Blue FF2, the male at the Argety nest has returned, but his partner hasn't [yet].

b) Blue O14 has returned to Pont Creosor ... resulting in her & MrsG having a little contre-temps over nests & partners. Hopefully that'll be sorted out quite soon. 

c) I've seen some information that indicates that events similar to b) have happened at Loch Arkaig this year, and I know that Blue24, before she settled at Llyn Brennig sometimes had a similar effort at Dyfi, but always lost out to the resident female [you might say "home advantage" even when arriving late].

Eggs ...
d) NC0 has delivered her first egg at Loch of the Lowes.

and finally e) there was an egg laid by Blue KC at Threave Castle on the 10th April, but it has just been publicised.

Info ...
Incubation lasts - usually - 35 to 42 days, and begins immediately the first egg is laid. Normally by the female, especially overnight, but some males - like Blue 33[11] like to share the duty, he did over 5 hours recently - Maya had to insist on him moving [pulled on his wing, after some re-arranging the nest].


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 13, 2022)

Terificaly interesting SR, and a joy to have you collect this info for us to enjoy. Many thanks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Terificaly interesting SR, and a joy to have you collect this info for us to enjoy. Many thanks.


My pleasure ... glad to be of service !

Ospreys, and other birds of prey - including Owls, despite their legal protection still suffer persecution and misunderstandings about their role in the wildlife ecosystem and habitats. Hen Harriers, Golden and White-tailed [Sea] Eagles are three other species that I "have an eye on", as you might say !

I also have an interest in Red Squirrels [Scurius vulgaris], for similar reasons. Although the Reds have the added problem of competing with an invasive species that carries a disease fatal to them.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 14, 2022)

From 13th April 2022 ...

a) Female Blue NF3 is back at the Argaty nest, joining her mate, who has only arrived the day before.

b) Blue 35 has presented White YW with his first egg of 2022, at the Foulshaw Moss nest.

and a hint that another egg has been laid at Kielder - info to follow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2022)

Although there may be some stragglers still to arrive from migration, I suspect that, for the almost 30 monitored sites out of the approximately 250 known UK pairs, almost all are back that will be returning, although Kielder's female at Nest 5A arrived on the 20th April last year. 
There is still hope that some will have been delayed, eg stopped off for some extra fishing - one with a radiotag from Rutland was still in SW France a few days ago ...

I'll not go into details, but some nests are still seeing birds "on passage" usually females, stopping off for a fish [or three],  and the established pair hasn't settled down. 

The focus will be turning to the laying of eggs, the introduction of nestcams has greatly improved the information on this.
Previously, the only way to tell was for the female to be observed "sitting" down in the nest cup, as incubation starts immediately - meaning that hatching is also staggered, taking 35 to 42 days [approximately !]


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2022)

So, to  continue the recording ...

Eggs Laid on 14th April :-

a) Seren [Blue 5F] at Clywedog has laid her first of 2022.

b) The unringed female at the monitored Estwaite nest has also produced her first of the year.

c) And the unringed [MrsYA] at Kielder Nest 1A has laid her second.

Normal clutch is three eggs, although two is very common. Four eggs is very unusual [Maya has done this a number of times].


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2022)

Report for 15th April.

a) Second egg laid at Loch of the Lowes.

b) possible sighting of Blue UV at Kielder - hopefully tbc later


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2022)

Report for 16th April 2022

a) Confirmation that it was UV back at Kielder yesterday [ie the 15th]

b) First egg from Telyn at Dyfi

c) Second egg at Foulshaw Moss

and more eggs this morning / overnight - details to follow.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 18, 2022)

👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2022)

Saw what could be my first sight of an osprey last week, about 40miles east of kielder, flying up an estuary heading inland. Was slow on the draw of binos but it was the palest buzzard ive ever seen or...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍



He should be attending to his missus & t'eggs [that looks like the Nest 1A male, White YA], no wonder he looks that way !

The improvements in camera & associated technology on the nests has shown us so much detailed behaviour, over the past decade or so, which is really fascinating [IMHO, of course].


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm slightly surprised that the update is "only" two eggs.
I was hoping for more ...

17th April
a) 2nd egg at Clywedog
b) 3rd egg at Nest1A at Kielder

I should add that the various visiting each other's nests episodes appear to be stopping, although un-paired and young birds will continue to intrude at established sites.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 18, 2022)

Something I missed earlier.
Rutland have a male [Blue 4K(13)] that wears a monitoring tag, and he's been followed on his return journey this spring. He stopped off near Bordeaux for a few days, and finally made it back on the 12th April 2022. Not sure where he nests, as there is quite a cluster on and around Rutland Water.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2022)

18th April 2022. [part one]

Just checked over the returning adults list, almost all are back now.

Two unoccupied nests - Bassenthwaite [possibly no reports, I don't know if the project is still running] and Loch Garten [unoccupied since EJ failed to return in 2019]

I think [ without looking upthread - that I failed to report that Blue PC8 was back with Yellow 37 on Nest 2 at Kielder [dated 11th April, but posted more recently, yesterday, I think]

Four other nests have only one bird present ... Welsh Nest ON4, Tweed Valley, Roudesea Wood. I'm including Kielder Nest3, although that is still officially empty.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2022)

18th April [Part Two]

Egg reports ...

a) First egg at Kielder Nest7
b) Third egg at Loch of the Lowes.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2022)

19th April 2022

a) 2nd egg at Dyfi
b) First egg at Glaslyn
c) First egg at Loch Doon

But no more birds arriving from migration.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2022)

Report for 20th April ...

Part 1 --- Birds [back-dated].
a) Blue PW3 reported back at Tweed Valley to rejoin MrsO - on the 16th April.
b) The unringed female was on Kielder Nest 3 by the 11th April 
c) Blue UV's unringed partner also arrived on 15th April - but that's only just been confirmed.
d) Nest 8 at Kielder is now "official" - The male Blue Y1 [hatched 2016, Nest 1A, Kielder] arrived on 19/4, as did his unringed partner.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2022)

Eggs report, 20th April 2022.

a) 3rd egg at Clywedog
b) FOURTH egg at Kielder 1A - hopefully they'll all hatch, YA will catch enough fish and all four will survive to fledge & successfully migrate ...
{unusual to have this many, the usual clutch is three for experienced birds, but only 2 for older or very young birds.}
c) assumed that eggs 2 & 3 arrived at Threave Castle on the 3/4 and 6/4


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2022)

Eggs - 21st April ...

a) first at Kielder Nest 6

b) second at Kielder Nest 7


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2022)

Report for 22nd April 2022 ...

Eggs, first :-

a) 3rd at Dyfi
b) 2nd at Glaslyn
c) 2nd at Loch Doon

second :-

A new nest [literally] has appeared on the list I usually refer to when checking information ...
This is Alyth [substation] - a platform was provided during works to refurbish / extend the electrical sub-station.
A pair of unringed birds have taken up residence (no dates at present), and their first egg appeared on the 21st April 2022.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 24, 2022)

Update - 23rd April 2022

Observed ...
a) First egg at Poole Harbour

Assumed eggs ... 
These have probably been laid at the usual three day interval.
i) Esthwaite - 2nd egg on 17th and 3rd egg on 20th April
ii) Foulshaw Moss - 3rd egg on 19th April 2022.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 25, 2022)

Somewhat delayed ...
Report for 24th April 

Blue Z8, [a male, hatched in 2017 at Glaslyn] has been seen on Islay.

Eggs ...
a) Kielder Nest4 - egg1 on 20th and egg2 on 23rd April
b) Kielder Nest6 - 2nd egg on 24th April
c) Kielder Nest7 - 3rd egg on 24th April

d) First egg at Border Ospreys
and
e) First egg at Loch Arkaig


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 26, 2022)

25th April 2022 Update

just three eggs to report ...

a) First egg at LLyn Brennig [fingers crossed after the shennanigans here last year].
b) third egg at Loch Doon.
c) third egg at Glaslyn.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2022)

Very belated [many apologies] report for 26th April 2022 ...

Eggs -

a) 2nd egg at Poole harbour
b) 1st egg at Welsh Nest ON4  [obv, Tegid has found a mate, date of arrival not yet specified]


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2022)

Update for 27th April 2022

a) Third egg at Kielder Nest 6

b) Second egg at Border Ospreys


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 28, 2022)

if they keep laying like this Waitrose will be getting interested


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> if they keep laying like this Waitrose will be getting interested



[Assuming you joking]
Probably be unpopular - like seabirds, with a fish-based diet, such eggs would taste strongly of fish.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2022)

Report for 28th April ...

Only one item

a) The second egg at Llyn Brennig


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 30, 2022)

Update for 29th April 2022

Again, only one egg to report

a) Third egg at Poole Harbour


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2022)

30th April report ...

another single egg day, 

a) Kielder Nest 5A is the spot.
I was worried about this one as the nest is being "intruded" onto rather a lot, although only by other ospreys, which will be disturbing UV and his partner.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 2, 2022)

Apologies, but there were some late egg reports yesterday ...
both for the 30th April 
a) third egg at Border Ospreys
b) ditto at Loch Arkaig

1st May 2022
a) third egg at Llyn Brennig


----------



## StoneRoad (May 4, 2022)

Exceptionally belated - but nothing to report for 2nd May ...

Slightly less belated report - 3rd May 2022

At long last the "Loch Garten" nest has occupants after the loss of White EJ in 2019, {where Ospreys began the re-colonisation of the UK, back in 1954 [1959 for this specific nest] against serious persecution - the first nest was felled, probably by gamekeepers / ghillies}
The new pair are Blue AX6, who arrived on the 12th April and his unringed female, who arrived on the 16th. Their first egg appeared on the 3rd May 2022.

b) and a second egg at Kielder Nest5A ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2022)

Really at the tail end of the egg-laying period now, just the later arrivals / pairs - or "assumed" 2nd and 3rd eggs, when there is no nest cam to confirm the later eggs, only the view that incubation is in progress from the position, ie well down in the egg cup.


The next stage is the 35 to 42 days of incubation ...

which is almost over the the Manton Bay nest !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS ...

Maya's first chick of the season hatched at 22:45 on 9th May 2022.

Haven't seen the chick myself despite several spells watching the webcam, and I assume Blue33[11] will be his usual efficient self at catching fish ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 11, 2022)

Normally, the chicks hatch about three days apart, reflecting the gap in their being laid. But occasionally, they can hatch out much closer together, for various reasons.

Well, Maya continues to surprise me.
After Chick No1 hatching at 22:45 [approx] on the 9th, at around 12:00 on the 10th May, Chick No2 appeared !


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2022)

A report for 12th May 2022 :-

a) Third chick hatched out at 09:30, so Maya and 33 are going to be busy ...
A couple of worrying things was that one chick was left exposed in some grotty weather and that a fish was flapping about and getting in the way before the happy event.

b) It would appear that a number of nests are having what feels like more than the normal rate of intrusion events ...
I am aware that nests at Kielder and Dyfi / Glaslyn are having visits from their neighbours, or returning young adults.
There will be others, that's how the "youngsters" work out where is a good place to settle down if they don't stay around their natal nest.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 21, 2022)

And a couple of chicks have been arriving ...

a) the first at Threave Castle on 17th May 2022

b) the first two at Loch of the Lowes hatched on 19th and 21st May 2022.


On nests without close-up cameras, hatching is deduced from the female offering tiny fragments of fish into the nest cup - or, up to a week later by the appearance of one or more heads at feeding time.
Close up cameras have shown not only that some males put in really long shifts, even overnight, on incubation duties [to the extent of wing-pulling to get a turn] but also will, occasionally, feed both chicks and the female.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2022)

Further Hatchings ...

a) First chick at Foulshaw Moss, hatched 20th May 2022

and
b) two chicks at Nest 1A at Kielder, the first in the evening of the 21st, and the second was there first thing on the morning of the 22nd may 2022. {reflecting that this pair only really start full-time incubation with the laying of their second egg}.

edit : grammar & spelling


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2022)

Update !
[22nd May 2022] 

a) second chick at Foulshaw Moss

b) first chick at Clywedog


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2022)

Late News [22 May 2022]

a) second chick hatched at Clywedog 

It is quite rare for chicks to hatch on the same day ... although it does give them the advantage of being similar sizes during the first few weeks, that may change if one is female, as they tend to be larger and heavier than males [often the case with birds of prey].
The usual reason is that the first egg was not fully incubated whilst the second was "in build" ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 24, 2022)

Morning Update [24th May]

a) Third hatching at Nest1A at Kielder was on the 22nd ... one to go, as MrsYA laid a four egg clutch (again) this season. YA has stepped up the fish supply, bringing a large rainbow trout for supper when there was still a good portion of the previous catch, and a tail end, still present. Fingers crossed, this bodes well !

b) APOLOGIES THIS IS IN ERROR ! three chicks at Poole Harbour [hatched 19th, 21st, and 23rd May 2022] IN ERROR !

b) the third chick at Loch of the Lowes hatched 23rd May 2022


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2022)

Morning update ...

Five eggs hatched yesterday [25th May 2022] on the monitored nests.

a) third chick at Clywedog

b) first chick at Dyfi

c) first chick at Esthwaite [one the monitored nest, I believe there is actually a couple of occupied nests by this Lake]

d) third chick at Foulshaw Moss

e) full house of FOUR chicks at Nest 1A at Kielder.

Addendum.

Both of the 2020 offspring from Nest 4 at Kielder have been recorded recently as returning two year olds, one was seen in Cornwall and the other in Ireland. Which is brilliant news, hopefully they'll settle down and breed somewhere in the UK within a couple of years.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2022)

Morning update ...

a) Second chick at Dyfi [26th May]

b) First chick at Glaslyn [26th May 2022] - this one please me very much, MrsG has been breeding since 2004, that is a loooonnng time - Kielder Nest2 male, Yellow 37 was hatched at Glaslyn in 2005.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2022)

morning update.

Hatchings recorded for 27th May 2022 ...

a) 2nd chick at Glaslyn [& I presume Aran is keeping up with the fishin']

b) first chick at Nest 7, Kielder.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2022)

Morning Update, hatchings reported [28th May 2022].

a) third chick at Dyfi

b) first chick at Loch Doon

Plus ... backdated info ...

c) 2nd & 3rd chicks at Threave Castle - 20th & 23rd [assumed ?] respectively.


----------



## kebabking (May 29, 2022)

Rather cool.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Rather cool.



Yup, and not the first time Nest1A has had a four-egg clutch.

Fingers crossed everything works this year. 
Those nest platforms always look too small, especially compared to the one at Loch of the Lowes, or Glaslyn.
Maybe it's the camera angle / lens giving a distorted view ?


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2022)

Some good news about the recovery at Llyn Brennig after the nest was chain-sawed down in 2021. [spoiler - they haven't caught the vandals]









						Ospreys: Extra security at Llyn Brenig after nest destroyed
					

After a vandal used a chainsaw to cut the platform holding the osprey nest, there is now fresh hope.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 30, 2022)

Update [30th May 2022]

a) Alyth - first chick hatched on 28th May and the second on 29th May 2022

b) Third chick at Glaslyn [30th May]

c) second chick at Nest7, Kielder [30th May]

d) second chick at Tweed Valley [29th may]

for info : Kielder Nest 8 ... the male [Y1] has a new partner, Blue PT4. She hatched at Loch of the Lowes in 2019, and has been around Kielder for a while, but so late in the year is very unlikely that the new pairing will breed this year.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 31, 2022)

Very late update from yesterday,

First chick hatched at Kielder Nest6 [30th May]


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2022)

Update - Hatchings on 31st May 2022 ...

a) First chick at Border Ospreys

b) 2nd chick at Nest6, Kielder

c) First chick at Loch Arkaig


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2022)

Update on events at the Kielder nests

1A - the four chicks hare losing their first down, so now look rather like dinosaurs.
4 - fist chick hatched 30th May and the second 1st June [both before the periods when the streaming starts to record]
6 - possible that the third chick will hatch today
7 - now quite unlikely that the remaining egg - probably the second - will hatch.

However, the weather forecast is good for the next few days, so the males should have no difficulty fishing; unlike recently [fish were delivered, but brooding was more important for very small chicks]


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2022)

Other nests ...

a) Border Ospreys ; egg3 has been "lost" [predation ?] the second chick hatched 1st June

b) Llyn Brennig - 1st chick hatched 1st June 2022 - I do hope all the extra security helps.

c) Poole Harbour - 1st Chick hatched 1st June.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 3, 2022)

News report - the length of time surprised me ...









						Poole Harbour: First osprey hatches on south coast in 200 years
					

A reintroduction programme began in Poole Harbour in 2017 to establish a breeding population.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2022)

Beware - long summary post, to bring record up-to-date for period 1st to 6th June 2022.
[some information may be duplicated from up-thread, hopefully I haven't missed anything]

1st June 2022. 
All chick hatchings ...

3rd at Alyth
2nd at Border Ospreys
2nd at Kielder nest4
1st at Llyn Brennig & 1st at Poole Harbour [these two events already upthread]
3rd at Tweed Valley

2nd June 
2nd at Loch Arkaig

3rd June 2022
1st at Argaty
3rd at Kielder nest6
2nd at Llyn Brennig

[nil on June 4th]

5th June 
1st Kielder nest 5A
sadly, the third chick at Kielder nest6 has died
3rd chick at Llyn Brennig hatched and sadly died the same day 
3rd at Loch Arkaig

6th June 2022
1st chick at Glaslyn [Pont Creosor] has arrived.

Now for the sad news, in addition to the two chicks that died on the 5th June ...
Border Osprey's 3rd egg is recorded as "X" in the list, as are the 2nd & 3rd eggs at Esthwaite.
[ the "X" means such things as "lost to predation", "failed to hatch" or some other unspecified reason ie just not there, so full details not known].
Kielder Nest 4's 3rd egg has FTH - as observed on the nest-cam


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 8, 2022)

7th June 2022

1st & 2nd chicks hatched at Kielder nest5A


----------

